# Jeep Cherokee 2002-2007 (also posted in Club House)



## Puddleduck (17 October 2014)

Has anyone got one of these vehicles and if so have you received a safety recall letter?

Mine was sent to my parents as jeep is registered there so haven't seen it yet. I know the reason for the recall is a serious issue. 

Was wondering if there's a time limit on the recall as mines currently on Sorn with no MOT


----------



## leggs (17 October 2014)

mmm....maybe...this post makes me a little bit nervous as I did get something from the dealer but binned it last week. I get loads of mail from them but they didn't keep their end of the deal at the sale (got straightened out after threatening a lawsuit) so I can't stand seeing their name on an envelope ! 

may open the next one !


----------



## Puddleduck (17 October 2014)

Got my Mum to open it and read me the main info. 

It's a potential fire risk from the fuel tank puncturing in a rear end collision. Done a bit of googling on it and it's been known about for years but jeep in the US have been denying it. Some Grand Cherokees are affected too. 

Not sure what the UK fix is. Letter mentioned it being a rear strut being fitted to protect the tank. 
If that's the same solution as the U.S. which is likely as it's the same vehicle in RHD then according to the jeep owners who've had it fitted, you can't have a tow bar after. 
Hoping that's not the case as the main purpose my jeep has is towing. So I could well end up with a vehicle I can't use and probably won't be able to sell easily either..


----------



## Clannad48 (17 October 2014)

Yes I have one of these, it arrived yesterday. The issue is as follows:

On a number of 2002-2007 Jeep Cherokee vehicles there is a small possibility the fuel tank may experience a fuel leak during certain types of rear end collisions. Fuel leakage in the presence of an ignition source can result in an underbody fire Jeep ref: N46. Your vehicle should be inspected and where appropriate, a cross-car beam will be installed to better manage crash forces in the event of a rear impact.

The letter goes on to talk about what will happen if there is an aftermarket towbar fitted. I have booked my Jeep in for an assessment, however, I have been informed that if they need to remove the existing aftermarket towbar to fit the proposed crossbeam they will NOT replace the towbar as part of the free recall, I will have to pay to have it replaced. To say I am not happy is an understatement. 

I have also been advised that if a crossbeam is required they will have to order it - an approximate wait time is not available.  

There is a sentence which says "This work will be carried out without charge, with the exception of any additional work required as a result of pre-existing collision damage or corrosion in the fitment area."

Now having been ripped off by the stealership on  a previous recall I am wary of letting my car anywhere near them, I plan to let my own garage mechanic carry out an inpection, complete with photos prior to the stealership assessment to prevent another ripoff.


----------



## Clannad48 (17 October 2014)

leggs said:



			mmm....maybe...this post makes me a little bit nervous as I did get something from the dealer but binned it last week. I get loads of mail from them but they didn't keep their end of the deal at the sale (got straightened out after threatening a lawsuit) so I can't stand seeing their name on an envelope ! 

may open the next one !
		
Click to expand...

The envelope that it came in, whilst having various car insignia in the top left corner has a DVSA logo in the bottom right hand corner and in red capital letters under the address window VEHICLE SAFETY RECALL NOTIFICATION


----------



## Puddleduck (17 October 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			The envelope that it came in, whilst having various car insignia in the top left corner has a DVSA logo in the bottom right hand corner and in red capital letters under the address window VEHICLE SAFETY RECALL NOTIFICATION
		
Click to expand...

I think Leggs is in The Netherlands so the notification will not be from DVSA


----------



## Clannad48 (17 October 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			I think Leggs is in The Netherlands so the notification will not be from DVSA
		
Click to expand...

OOps didn't notice that, thanks.


----------



## Wella (17 October 2014)

I've had one too also one about the passenger airbag. And an enclosed red letter from DVLA saying about you have to have it done and a lovely picture of a police car!. Pretty fed up really my nearest dealer is miles away. Please correct me if I'm wrong but I thought diesel cars didn't set on fire.


----------



## Puddleduck (17 October 2014)

This issue is to do with the design rather than fuel type apparently. 

The fuel tank is positioned behind the rear axle which means the chances of it being damaged in a rear collision far greater and any resulting fuel leak a risk


----------



## Skipadeedooda (18 October 2014)

Does this affect the Grand Jeep Cherokee too? We just bought 2nd hand so not sure we'd receive notification direct from Jeep. Is the recall sent from Jeep or DVLA?


----------



## Clannad48 (18 October 2014)

Skipadeedooda said:



			Does this affect the Grand Jeep Cherokee too? We just bought 2nd hand so not sure we'd receive notification direct from Jeep. Is the recall sent from Jeep or DVLA?
		
Click to expand...

I bought mine secondhand and the letter came from Jeep - if you or the previous owner have not notified the DVLA that you now own the vehicle then Jeep would not know to contact you but will send a letter to the last known owner. There is a tear-off slip on the bottom of the letter to send back to the DVLA if you are no longer the owner of the vehicle.  

However, this is the recall information from Chrysler to Jeep owners in America (In the USA the Jeep Cherokee is known as the Jeep Liberty)- note that they will fit a Chrysler tow hitch if an aftermarket tow hitch has to be removed. Unlike in this country where you will have to pay to have your own tow hitch replaced if it needs to be removed from car for a repair.

"Chrysler Group LLC (Chrysler) is recalling certain model year 1993-1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee and 2002-2007 Jeep Liberty vehicles. The fuel tanks in these vehicles are at risk of failure and leakage in certain rear impacts.
CONSEQUENCE:
A fuel leak in the presence of an ignition source may result in a fire.
REMEDY:
Chrysler has issued interim notifications to owners and informed that a free remedy is not yet available. Chrysler will notify owners again when a free remedy is available. When the remedy parts are released, owners will be instructed to take their vehicles to dealers and the dealers will perform a free inspection of the rear structure. On vehicles in the recall that are not equipped with a tow hitch, Chrysler will install a Chrysler designed tow hitch free of charge, provided the condition of the vehicle can support proper installation. On vehicles in the recall that are equipped with an aftermarket tow hitch, Chrysler will assess whether the hitch and surrounding areas show evidence of sharp edges or other puncture risks. If so, Chrysler will replace the tow hitch with a Chrysler designed tow hitch free of charge, provided the condition of the vehicle can support proper installation. On vehicles already equipped with a Chrysler designed tow hitch, Chrysler will inspect the area around the tow hitch installation, and if any installation issues are identified, they will be repaired free of charge. The recall began on August 1, 2014. Owners may contact Chrysler at 1-800-247-9753. Chrysler's recall campaign numbers are N45 (for the Grand Cherokee vehicles) and N46 (for the Liberty vehicles)."


----------



## Puddleduck (18 October 2014)

I read that too Clannad, I also found a couple of press articles online about it where US jeep owners said that jeep called it a tow hitch however had subsequently changed the fix to a bar with no tow hitch attachment. 
This was also where I read that some who'd had the bar fitted could no longer have a tow bar so wouldn't be able to tow.


----------



## Puddleduck (18 October 2014)

Skipadeedooda said:



			Does this affect the Grand Jeep Cherokee too? We just bought 2nd hand so not sure we'd receive notification direct from Jeep. Is the recall sent from Jeep or DVLA?
		
Click to expand...

From what I've read its 93-98 year grand cherokee's that are also included.


Sorry just reread Clannad's post and see that the grand Cherokee info was already there


----------



## leggs (18 October 2014)

....I had a rear end colision last month, was standing still to go onto main road and this guy hit me from behind ! took a towtruck to get his car off my towbar ! my towbar was busted but not the crossbeam, it was thoroughly inspected, also by my Insurance guy, the garage and the guy from the towtruck so I don't think I need to worry, but will call the garage on monday.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (18 October 2014)

Ah ok perfect, we should be notified if affected as filled in all ownership docs etc. thanks for info


----------



## Clannad48 (29 October 2014)

OK, just to update you - I have just returned fro the garage where my car was given the visual examination - it turns out that it needs to have the crossbeam fitted. This will require removing my towbar, which will then not be able to be replaced. Therefore I will have a car that I purchased specifically to tow a trailer with that I will not longer be able to tow with!!!!!!!!!!   I am in the process of emailing the Chairman of Jeep (Fiat) UK for his comments.


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (29 October 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			OK, just to update you - I have just returned fro the garage where my car was given the visual examination - it turns out that it needs to have the crossbeam fitted. This will require removing my towbar, which will then not be able to be replaced. Therefore I will have a car that I purchased specifically to tow a trailer with that I will not longer be able to tow with!!!!!!!!!!   I am in the process of emailing the Chairman of Jeep (Fiat) UK for his comments.
		
Click to expand...

This is what has happened to my friend - she took her Jeep in for the recall 2 weeks ago and her tow bar has now been removed yesterday as although Jeep said she could sign a disclaimer and keep it when she told them she needed to tow...when she then checked with her insurance, they wouldn't cover her if the tow bar remained on the car as Jeep recommended it should be removed.  So her Jeep has been sat on the driveway for the past 2 weeks instead of being used to take our horses on holiday with us last week! She is in the process of writing to everyone and anyone to complain but as yet, no luck re compensation or views on what next from Jeep perspective. She is now cutting her losses and looking at alternative vehicles.


----------



## Clannad48 (29 October 2014)

The person she needs to email is as follows: steven.zanlunghi@fcagroup.com   Steven Zanlunghi is the Chairman of Jeep (Fiat) UK  I have already emailed him as I am in the same position. I am also in the process of obtaining legal advice under Section 14 of the Sale of Goods Act.   The dealerships have thier hands tied as to what they can do. I was advised that under no circumstances should I sign the waiver, it would cause problems with insurance and leave me open to being sued if there was an accident as technically I would be knowingly driving an unsafe vehicle.


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (29 October 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			The person she needs to email is as follows: steven.zanlunghi@fcagroup.com   Steven Zanlunghi is the Chairman of Jeep (Fiat) UK  I have already emailed him as I am in the same position. I am also in the process of obtaining legal advice under Section 14 of the Sale of Goods Act.   The dealerships have thier hands tied as to what they can do. I was advised that under no circumstances should I sign the waiver, it would cause problems with insurance and leave me open to being sued if there was an accident as technically I would be knowingly driving an unsafe vehicle.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Clannad48, I will pass that email address on to her - the dealership were awful with her, pretty much encouraged her to sign the waiver since she said she needed to tow with her Jeep with no insight into what that actually meant for her in terms of insurance etc so she also has a complaint out to them for not disclosing full information.   Not a great situation to be in!


----------



## Puddleduck (29 October 2014)

Thanks Clannad, I'll be emailing him too as the sole reason for having my Jeep is towing. 
You can bet the market price for resale of our jeeps will be pretty much zero now as there won't be much demand for them. 
I think it will be a case of as many of us making as much noise as possible together as single complaints will be easy to brush off or ignore.


----------



## Clannad48 (30 October 2014)

Just another piece of information - I emailed VOSA to obtain their views and had the following reply:

Thank you for your email.

We are sorry to hear that you are experiencing issues with your vehicle and
the recall.

Before I deal with your concern, it maybe helpful if I explain the role of
DVSA in regards to investigating vehicle safety defects.  DVSA
investigates, in conjunction with the relevant producer, incidences whereby
failure of a vehicle or its component systems are alleged to be
attributable to design or construction deficiencies.  In addition DVSA is
responsible for the supervision and monitoring of the UK Recall Scheme as
it applies in the automotive sector.

This work is carried out under the terms of a Code of Practice, which is an
agreement between the Department for Transport and the Trade Associations
representing vehicle and component producers, and is supported by the
General Product Safety Regulations 2005.

A safety defect is defined in the Code as "A safety related defect is a
failure due to design and/or construction, which is likely to affect the
safe operation of the product without prior warning to the user and may
pose a significant risk to the driver, occupants and others.  This defect
will be common to a number of products that have been sold for use in the
United Kingdom". In addition, before we can require a manufacturer/producer
to instigate a safety recall, there has to be a significant risk of serious
injury or death.

All safety recalls are conducted by the various vehicle manufacturer's are
preventive measures to remove the risk of injury or death to the driver,
occupant or others.  In regards to this particular safety recall, the
manufacturer identified in the USA that a number of vehicle had suffered
fires following a rear impact/collision.  To counter this they introduced
an additional protection bar.  In regards to vehicles fitted with towbars,
these are checked to establish if they provide sufficient protection and
clearance between it and the fuel tank.  If they do not meet the criteria,
they are then replaced with the protection bar.

I cannot comment on the waver notice you are referring to, as we are not
aware or have agreed to this.  If you are involved in a collision and there
is any injuries cause by not having the recall completed then you maybe
prosecuted and your insurance maybe come void.

I can only suggest that you raise your concerns with Jeep UK or speak to
someone in the legal profession.

I have attached copies of the Code and two consumer guides relating to
vehicle safety defect and recall for your information.

Should you wish to discuss anything, please do not hesitate to contact me
on my direct line telephone number.

Your sincerely

I think the interesting bit is that they know nothing about the waiver and have not agreed to it. Mind you the upshot is that we are on our own.


----------



## AandK (30 October 2014)

Following this thread with interest.  I have a 2003 Cherokee (CRD Sport) and received the notice a few weeks ago but have done nothing with it as yet.  I too bought the car specifically to tow with, and am very reluctant to get any changes made which would mean I can no longer use the car for the purpose I bought it for.   I cannot justify keeping it if I cannot use it to tow  what a shame, as I love my Jeep..

Clannad48, please do keep us up to date on your email to the Chairman of Jeep (Fiat) UK.  Would be very interested to hear his comments.


----------



## cobgoblin (30 October 2014)

We have a 2005 jeep Cherokee sports crd and got the recall letter a few days ago. We contacted the nearest dealer about the inspection who said that if it didn't come up to scratch, then the tow bar would have to be removed and the cross bar fitted. This would mean that the tow bar could not be refitted. If we refused the work we would have to sign a waiver ( not sure how they thought they could make us do this!).
  Today we went into another dealer and enquired about the recall. They said it was simply an inspection for collision damage, if present , they would put in a crossbar and then replace the tow bar. They had already done a number of inspections but so far there had been no problems. They had never heard of a waiver.
   The problem seems to be with 'aftermarket' tow bars, by which they mean non jeep recommended brands. We have a Mopar tow hitch, which was fitted by Jeep, so here's hoping all is ok as the car goes in next week.

   The moral is, shop around the dealers. There seems to be some discrepancy in the interpretation of this recall.


----------



## AandK (30 October 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			We have a 2005 jeep Cherokee sports crd and got the recall letter a few days ago. We contacted the nearest dealer about the inspection who said that if it didn't come up to scratch, then the tow bar would have to be removed and the cross bar fitted. This would mean that the tow bar could not be refitted. If we refused the work we would have to sign a waiver ( not sure how they thought they could make us do this!).
  Today we went into another dealer and enquired about the recall. They said it was simply an inspection for collision damage, if present , they would put in a crossbar and then replace the tow bar. They had already done a number of inspections but so far there had been no problems. They had never heard of a waiver.
   The problem seems to be with 'aftermarket' tow bars, by which they mean non jeep recommended brands. We have a Mopar tow hitch, which was fitted by Jeep, so here's hoping all is ok as the car goes in next week.

   The moral is, shop around the dealers. There seems to be some discrepancy in the interpretation of this recall.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, thanks cobgoblin.   Can I ask where you are based and which dealers you used please?


----------



## cobgoblin (30 October 2014)

AandK said:



			That's interesting, thanks cobgoblin.   Can I ask where you are based and which dealers you used please?
		
Click to expand...

The first one was Canterbury. The second one Ashford, Kent - this is the one we are taking it to.


----------



## AandK (30 October 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			The first one was Canterbury. The second one Ashford, Kent - this is the one we are taking it to.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, not near me then. I haven't looked up dealers near me but will certainly get a second opinion if needed.  Great to have the info from this thread, I would have been none the wiser otherwise!


----------



## Puddleduck (30 October 2014)

I spoke to my dealer today. 
Where non jeep towbars have been fitted they need to look at the type and position to check if the towbar has enough clearance between it and the tank so it doesn't pose an even greater risk of puncturing the tank in a collision. 
They then insect for damage or corrosion which will make fixing the bar impossible and not structurally sound. 
Once fitted they cannot add a towbar back on as the place it would fix to is now obstructed by the bar. 
The mopar towbar is the jeep factory fit and has been deemed as ok as the set up meets the needs of the safety fix so no extra bar is required. 
My dealer offered me the waiver and when I queried the fact that it hadn't been approved by the DVSA and would potentially nullify insurance they told me they were just doing what they'd been told by Jeep


----------



## Clannad48 (30 October 2014)

OK so here is the response to the third email I have sent to Customer Relations at Jeep (Fiat) UK - I will be ringing my insurance company tomorrow morning for their view on the waiver. I have also contacted the Legal Department of the AA for advice;

"Thank you for your most recent email of 29th October.

The recall on your vehicle is to provide an enhanced level of rear impact protection beyond the original design standards.

To achieve this enhancement we need to fit certified rear impact bars to the rear of the vehicles concerned.

If a tow bar is already fitted to the vehicle it needs to be inspected to verify if it conforms to the certified clearance levels and/or the absence of sharp edges. If it does the tow bar can be left in place.

If however the tow bar does not meet the required specifications of this recall campaign, it should be removed and replaced by the certified rear impact bar.

In cases where the tow bar is left in place the level of protection cannot be evaluated.

Once you have had your vehicle inspected, should your tow bar not meet the required specification and you decide to leave it fitted to your vehicle you will be asked to sign a document to this effect.

We have not been advised by any Insurance Company of any invalidation or affect to insurance should the recall not be carried out. However, you would need to speak to your particular insurers in this relation to this matter for further confirmation.

Your vehicle is being fitted with parts that have been approved for European vehicles. The USA tow bar is not homologated according to the European Homologation Regulations.

Kind Regards,"


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (30 October 2014)

The towbar on my friends Jeep was a make recommended by and fitted by Jeep and yet it failed to meet the new safety standard as outlined by the recall so I would be wary of some of the comments above about specific makes of towbar being ok as they were Jeep fitted...my friend does absolutely everything by the book and the book has literally just been thrown back in her face.


----------



## Clannad48 (31 October 2014)

I know exactly what you mean - mine was fitted by Jeep at first registration - I am trying to get some sense out of Jeep but keep on coming up against the 'party line'. I am still trying to get proper legal advice but I need to have the various parties put everything in writing. Jeep seem to keep on dodging the issue as you can see by their last email to me. All I masking for is why are we being treated the way we are but they won't give me a straight answer, and without that the legal side of this is a nightmare.  I will not give up on this - we are being treated abysmally - the incidents of fire in the USA are all with petrol engines, I am still trying to get official incident figures especially as the majority of Jeep Cherokees in this country are diesel therefore the 'explosive nature' of any rear end accident is totally different.  We need to get as many people affected as possible to complain.

BTW - apart from the initial email telling me that he had asked Customer Relations to get in touch with me I have heard absolutely nothing from Steven Zanlunghi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddleduck (31 October 2014)

I found a forum online that's a KY owners group (our model of Cherokee) where a number of owners were having a similar discussion to ours. 
Will post a link later when I'm home from work. 
Might be worth us uniting with them as a joint voice will have more clout than individuals on their own.


----------



## maisie06 (31 October 2014)

Time to get in touch with Watchdog I think.


----------



## Puddleduck (1 November 2014)

Here's the URL for the cherokee owners forum thread

http://jeep-club.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5386


----------



## Clannad48 (1 November 2014)

Bear in mind that this is for the Renegade which is the KY - our Jeep Cherokee 2.8CRDs from that time frame tend to be KJ's although the same recall applies.  I am the member of several Jeep forums, however most are based in the USA so have different views and recall definitions.  This is one of the reasons I am querying why we are being treated differently here.  BTW I spoke to my insurance company yesterday who told me that my insurance would not be affected if I signed the waiver, HOWEVER I am not doing anything until the insurance company puts this in writing!!


----------



## Puddleduck (1 November 2014)

Just checked the jeep forum I posted about IS for KJ Cherokee owners so same as ours.


----------



## Clannad48 (1 November 2014)

Hmmm weird, I get directed to the KJ forum.


----------



## Clannad48 (1 November 2014)

Ah now it's taking me to the right site.  I think that eventually there will be a big stink about the recall but I sadly don't think that it will achieve what we want.  There are so many vehicles that are being recalled because they don't meet the new safety requirements I was planning to upgrade my Jeep next year for a newer one - so that's at least one customer they've lost and I know of many others who are considering their options.  Perhaps when this debacle is over there will be a lot of cheap Jeeps for sale, sadly though not ones that you can tow with.


----------



## maisie06 (1 November 2014)

I am sitting back on this one and will keep quiet until I recieve notice by recorded delivery...I have just bought the car a few months ago and I love it, but bought it to tow with. Just had a Witter towbar fitted by my garage too. Interestingly enough the garage said (I took the letter in to them, typically it arrived after the tow bar was fitted) that the towbar offers superior protection to the crossbeam that Jeep are insisting on fitting - this is a load of bolllox....Jeep owners please keep us all informed.


----------



## cobgoblin (1 November 2014)

The clearance between the tow bar and the fuel tank needs to be 42mm. So this is something you can check for yourself before taking the  jeep into the dealer. Make sure there is not too much fuel in the tank as a full tank distorts and closes the gap.

OH contacted Watchdog today.


----------



## Clannad48 (2 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			I am sitting back on this one and will keep quiet until I recieve notice by recorded delivery...I have just bought the car a few months ago and I love it, but bought it to tow with. Just had a Witter towbar fitted by my garage too. Interestingly enough the garage said (I took the letter in to them, typically it arrived after the tow bar was fitted) that the towbar offers superior protection to the crossbeam that Jeep are insisting on fitting - this is a load of bolllox....Jeep owners please keep us all informed.
		
Click to expand...

Maisie06 -sorry to question you but what do you mean by 'notice by recorded delivery'


----------



## maisie06 (2 November 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Maisie06 -sorry to question you but what do you mean by 'notice by recorded delivery'
		
Click to expand...

Well, they have basically sent a recall notice that looks like junk mail in 2nd class post - who's to prove we actually recieved it??? There is no end date on the letter that says "work must be completed by" either....Another option would be to let them fit the bar and then get garage to remove it putting towbar back....but until I get something more concrete in the post I will sit on the situation rather than end up with a car I cannot use for purpose intended. This is a very ill thought out bodge job fix by Jeep.....most Chrerokees over here are diesel, has anyone ever tried setting light to the stuff!


----------



## Clannad48 (2 November 2014)

Maisie06 -I could not agree with you more - I found the following information on diesel very apt given the reason for this recall is due to accident fires in the USA:

"The flashpoint for gasoline is -45 deg F. The flashpoint for diesel fuel is from 100 to 130 deg F depending upon the grade. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flash-... "

Given that many sites agree that vehicle explosions only happen in Hollywood films there have been instances of vehicle fires but so far I have only been able to track those in vehicles that run on petrol


----------



## Mollyflicka (5 November 2014)

I've had the same issue,  apparently my tow bar is too close and is a problem.  They do not have the part to fit instead either!  If the tow bar is removed it will make the vehicle unfit for purpose

Anyway the financial ombudsman deals with vehicle queries I am putting a letter to them tomorrow.  This is appalling service and I specifically bought the car to tow and now it may not be fit for purpose.  This is ill thought through and badly managed, very disappointed


----------



## maisie06 (5 November 2014)

What brand is your towbar Molly??


----------



## Mollyflicka (5 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			What brand is your towbar Molly??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I orignally had a Jeep removable one and then this became loose and I also had a scare that it would break!  So I had a fixed tow bar fitted a few months ago not sure of the brand but very safe and doesn't move at all


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (5 November 2014)

My friend has all but given up (rubbish or no responses from everyone she has written to complaining) and is picking up a shogun at the weekend.  Huge expense that wasn't planned for and is now facing the fact that she has a vehicle and trailer and potentially no horse to put in it as her money for the new competition horse she is looking for has now been spent on getting a vehicle with a towbar that's legal!


----------



## Puddleduck (5 November 2014)

My cherokee is off the road on a SORN at the moment and I wasn't planning taxing & MOT'ing it until spring as it needs a few thing doing. 
I was worried that I'd be forced to get it back on the road to get the recall work done but my dealer told me that so long as my car is off road and not used I don't have to worry about rushing to get the recall check done however once back on the road it will have to be inspected and if necessary the towbar will be replaced with the bar. 

So I'm now faced with the fact that I will have to pay out to put it back on the road (which won't be cheap) for it then to be made useless


----------



## AandK (6 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			My cherokee is off the road on a SORN at the moment and I wasn't planning taxing & MOT'ing it until spring as it needs a few thing doing. 
I was worried that I'd be forced to get it back on the road to get the recall work done but my dealer told me that so long as my car is off road and not used I don't have to worry about rushing to get the recall check done however once back on the road it will have to be inspected and if necessary the towbar will be replaced with the bar. 

So I'm now faced with the fact that I will have to pay out to put it back on the road (which won't be cheap) for it then to be made useless 

Click to expand...

But who would force you to get the work done?  I am keeping a close eye on this thread, and bearing in mind the comments re the fire issues being with petrol cars (mine is diesel), I am not planning on taking it to a dealer any time soon.


----------



## Luci07 (6 November 2014)

On the basis that mine went in for the first safety recall for the airbags, some 2 months ago...was told they needed to order a part and have heard nothing yet..not convinced.

I did NOT put a jeep towbar on mine as the only one they offered was the removable one which is it seemed unsafe (something born out by recent accidents). Think I will take it to my local garage before going back to Jeep again. 

This is really rubbish service and lack of information. Very disappointed in Jeep. I have been flying the flag for these cars for years as mine has been so reliable..wouldn't do it now.


----------



## AandK (6 November 2014)

Luci07 said:



			On the basis that mine went in for the first safety recall for the airbags, some 2 months ago...was told they needed to order a part and have heard nothing yet..not convinced.

I did NOT put a jeep towbar on mine as the only one they offered was the removable one which is it seemed unsafe (something born out by recent accidents). Think I will take it to my local garage before going back to Jeep again. 

This is really rubbish service and lack of information. Very disappointed in Jeep. I have been flying the flag for these cars for years as mine has been so reliable..wouldn't do it now.
		
Click to expand...

When did you get the note about airbag safely recall?  I didn't get one about airbags, and I have had my Jeep for nearly 2yrs now..


----------



## Puddleduck (6 November 2014)

I didn't get that one either and I've had mine for 8 years.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 November 2014)

Well we took our jeep Cherokee 2005 2.8 crd into the garage for the recall today and probably became their nightmare customers of the day.
We were hesitant about taking it in because of all the nightmare stories on various forums so we decided we'd get to the bottom of exactly what was required before we would let them touch the vehicle.
The woman who dealt with recalls was still insisting that the crossbar could be fitted and the tow bar replaced. She had the recall booklet in front of her so we asked her to check, then she changed her tune and the manager was brought out. Manager also insisted that the tow bar could be replaced, so we asked how many they had done this way .....and the answer was none! Turns out the reinforcing bars have only just arrived!
At this point we were going to walk out. We also asked what the clearance had to be and was told that there was a tool for doing it but they didn't know how wide it was.
The only useful fact we got at this point was that all Mopar tow bars had passed.
Then they said we could be present at the inspection, and as we have a Mopar we decided to go for it to see exactly what happens.

The inspection took all of two minutes. The car was put up on the ramp, the rear bumper was examined for collision damage, the tow bar was inspected for damage and corrosion or sharp edges then the mechanic looked at the make of towbar and said ' it's a Mopar, so that's fine'. End of inspection. Didn't even measure the gap to the tank and it passed.
We asked to see the measuring tool. It's like a lollipop with a 42mm ( we measured it) circle on the end. This has to pass between the rear of the tow bar and the tank. There were two other lollipops of a smaller size for other models.
We asked the mechanic if a tow bar could be fitted as well as the crossbeam, he said he hadn't done any yet but after referring to the recall manual he admitted probably not. At this point I think he realised there were going to be some angry people about.
If you have an aftermarket tow bar it might be worth checking the car yourself and if it doesn't come up to scratch, have the tow bar changed for one that provides the 42mm gap before taking it in for the recall.


----------



## AandK (6 November 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			Well we took our jeep Cherokee 2005 2.8 crd into the garage for the recall today and probably became their nightmare customers of the day.
We were hesitant about taking it in because of all the nightmare stories on various forums so we decided we'd get to the bottom of exactly what was required before we would let them touch the vehicle.
The woman who dealt with recalls was still insisting that the crossbar could be fitted and the tow bar replaced. She had the recall booklet in front of her so we asked her to check, then she changed her tune and the manager was brought out. Manager also insisted that the tow bar could be replaced, so we asked how many they had done this way .....and the answer was none! Turns out the reinforcing bars have only just arrived!
At this point we were going to walk out. We also asked what the clearance had to be and was told that there was a tool for doing it but they didn't know how wide it was.
The only useful fact we got at this point was that all Mopar tow bars had passed.
Then they said we could be present at the inspection, and as we have a Mopar we decided to go for it to see exactly what happens.

The inspection took all of two minutes. The car was put up on the ramp, the rear bumper was examined for collision damage, the tow bar was inspected for damage and corrosion or sharp edges then the mechanic looked at the make of towbar and said ' it's a Mopar, so that's fine'. End of inspection. Didn't even measure the gap to the tank and it passed.
We asked to see the measuring tool. It's like a lollipop with a 42mm ( we measured it) circle on the end. This has to pass between the rear of the tow bar and the tank. There were two other lollipops of a smaller size for other models.
We asked the mechanic if a tow bar could be fitted as well as the crossbeam, he said he hadn't done any yet but after referring to the recall manual he admitted probably not. At this point I think he realised there were going to be some angry people about.
If you have an aftermarket tow bar it might be worth checking the car yourself and if it doesn't come up to scratch, have the tow bar changed for one that provides the 42mm gap before taking it in for the recall.
		
Click to expand...

That is really useful to know, thank you very much for posting!   I do not know the make of my towbar, as it was on the car when I bought it.  I will have a look and see if I can see it noted anywhere on the towbar itself, or on any of the paperwork.


----------



## Puddleduck (6 November 2014)

Surely if there's a towbar on the market that is fine and means that these vehicles are fit for purpose then that is what Jeep should be offering as the fix for those of us that need to tow. 

This gets more farcical by the minute. 

Thanks for posting your experience Cobgoblin.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			Surely if there's a towbar on the market that is fine and means that these vehicles are fit for purpose then that is what Jeep should be offering as the fix for those of us that need to tow. 

This gets more farcical by the minute. 

Thanks for posting your experience Cobgoblin.
		
Click to expand...

There are other tow bars out there but I can't tell if they would meet the clearance requirements. It's very difficult to tell on the Internet, but if our jeep had failed this is the route we would have taken. Then we would have taken it back to recall, not sure what jeep would have made of this but no way was anyone going to fit a crossbeam on ours.
The crossbeam is bolted on so theoretically you could fit a towbar at a later date. I know it's bolted and not welded as our garage was waiting for the bolts to arrive, the bars came without them lol!
I think Chrysler Jeep is too tight to provide tow bars here. I'm sure the ones in the states are the same as our Mopar.

You're right the whole thing is a farce.


----------



## ester (6 November 2014)

So if others replaced their towbars for a mopar they would be ok? Much better than not being able to tow at all!


----------



## cobgoblin (6 November 2014)

ester said:



			So if others replaced their towbars for a mopar they would be ok? Much better than not being able to tow at all!
		
Click to expand...

Mopar is the parts and service dept. of Chrysler fiat. I don't think they sell them for Cherokees in the UK anymore.
Bet there are some secondhand ones though!


----------



## Clannad48 (6 November 2014)

Ok to continue with this can of worms - I have yet to receive a reply to my last email to Jeep, I feel another stronger one may be necessary but I will speak to Trading Standards. The legal department at the AA have suggested that this situation is covered by Section 14 of the Sale of Goods Act. I have also contacted my insurance company with regard to the 'waiver' I went through it very carefully on the phone and the answer was that my vehicle would still be insured.  HOWEVER, I have requested that this be confirmed in writing, until that time I will not proceed. I don't think that Jeep have any concept of how much bad publicity this is going to cause them. I have considered going to the press/Watchdog etc but once this gets out to the wider world I am concerned how much value our cars will lose, which will then mean I will be unable to afford another towing vehicle.    This is such a ridiculous situation to be in.


----------



## Renney (6 November 2014)

( Re' the earlier post about airbag letter) Hi, I think but don't quote me that the air bag recall is for 2002/03 models.....


----------



## Renney (6 November 2014)

Back in April I was considering getting a towbar and stumbled across stories about this recall when it was just in the US whilst "googling" Jeep Cherokee towbars.
I sent an email to VOSA and got a reply stating that they were in talks with their US counterparts and a recall would be issued in the UK when ready.
Well having read on here and other forums that the fix renders Jeeps useless for towing I contacted them again with some of the points being raised......... So far the reply hasn't been as fast.


----------



## Renney (7 November 2014)

Got the reply today and they (vehicle safety branch at vosa) are currently collating information on this subject and will respond in due course.
They then suggest in the meantime contacting Jeep customer service.


----------



## maisie06 (7 November 2014)

Thanks for the info....as I say I am doing nothing until Jeep can put my vehicle back to how it is - WITH a towbar, otherwise the car will be useless to me. No way am I letting a dealership near it at the moment as they don't seem to have a clue what is going on. I'm sure this will come under some clause of the sale of goods act too. At the end of the day if we are forced to do this I will have to more or less scrap the car and I will get shot of the trailer too as I cannot justify the expense of another car as I spent the cash on this one! I am delighted with the car and will be gutted if it has to come to this. What Jeep are offering is simply NOT good enough and they will have to sort something out.


----------



## Puddleduck (9 November 2014)

Just picked this article up via Google

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/11/07/uk-fiatchrysler-chrysler-recall-jeep-idUKKBN0IR27F20141107

Low response to recall........hardly surprising given that the fix is totally unsatisfactory


----------



## maisie06 (9 November 2014)

Totally useless bodge job fix....If Crysler want to push this I will be expecting them to put a fully operational tow hitch on orreimburse me for the cost of my vehicle, so I can get a new tow car....the reason I bought the car was for towing and I fully expect it to do that job, how can you have a car that has tow bar fixing points to not be able to be fitted with one???


----------



## Pocket.Rocket (10 November 2014)

I am absolutely fuming at all this and have been following the thread since it started.

My good friend saw this thread and pointed it out to me prior to any letter being sent to me but the letter has since arrived.

My Jeep is now booked in on the 10th December -  I am trying to stall it to see what the hell is going on but also I'd rather not have this hanging over me either 

My Garage just told me on the phone that they have run out of the cross beam part and that they have it on back order.    They said they have done 20-30 Jeeps and not one has 'passed'.
They said my option was to either have the tow bar removed or sign the famous waiver.

I spoke (anonymously) to my insurance company to try to see where the land lay and was told that the cover would not be affected.
I will probably now ask my insurance company to put something in writing that insurance isn't affected if I decline having the towbar removed but I'm also reluctant to flag it to them.

What a complete and utter farce.


----------



## malcbw (11 November 2014)

I am really grateful to have found this thread. I have a 1998 GC and have received a letter. Again it is diesel and has a Witter towbar. 
The towbar tapers in from the rear and clears the tank adequately except at the rounded corners. 

I had it "booked in" in Milton Keynes, but decided to clarify the "clearance" rule. I was told that it had to clear at "all points". This is not mentioned in the  Jeep spec/instructions for the N45 recall http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM462517/RCRIT-13V252-7854.pdf and so is another garage's  interpretation.

When I tried to "unbook it" (saying that I needed it for towing) I was rudely told that I "have to" have it checked because it a recall and if I wanted to tow with it I would have to sign a waiver.

The interesting thing that she let slip was... " then if enough people sign the waiver and complain to Chysler they should do something about it"
I read this as the dealers wanting something to clout Chrysler with.

This I see as a sign of hope, but I told the  lady on service reception that my car would simply not be available on the booked day, when she reluctantly cancelled the appointment.

I am an engineer and look after the car myself and so I can't believe that we have to put up with this totally unscientific nonsense. 

I plan to hang on now to see where this goes.


----------



## cobgoblin (11 November 2014)

Ex



malcbw said:



			I am really grateful to have found this thread. I have a 1998 GC and have received a letter. Again it is diesel and has a Witter towbar. 
The towbar tapers in from the rear and clears the tank adequately except at the rounded corners. 

I had it "booked in" in Milton Keynes, but decided to clarify the "clearance" rule. I was told that it had to clear at "all points". This is not mentioned in the  Jeep spec/instructions for the N45 recall http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM462517/RCRIT-13V252-7854.pdf and so is another garage's  interpretation.

When I tried to "unbook it" (saying that I needed it for towing) I was rudely told that I "have to" have it checked because it a recall and if I wanted to tow with it I would have to sign a waiver.

The interesting thing that she let slip was... " then if enough people sign the waiver and complain to Chysler they should do something about it"
I read this as the dealers wanting something to clout Chrysler with.

This I see as a sign of hope, but I told the  lady on service reception that my car would simply not be available on the booked day, when she reluctantly cancelled the appointment.

I am an engineer and look after the car myself and so I can't believe that we have to put up with this totally unscientific nonsense. 

I plan to hang on now to see where this goes.
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be a lot of confusion in UK garages as to the interpretation of this inspection.
When we took our jeep in they had a copy of the Pdf quoted above and we did get to see it. It seems to be a bit vague in the section about clearances, the clearance in the centre seems self explanatory but then there are two lines pointing off to the sides. There is no explanation as to whether these lines are pointing to the gap at the side of the tank or the corners where the bar bends around.
There were three measuring tools. One for the centre clearance, one for cars with a tank skid pad fitted, and another one. 
Trawling around the net I found a mention ( don't ask me where) that the clearance at the side of the fuel tank should be 20mm - this would fit in with the size of the third tool. I don't know if this 20mm applies to the corner of the tank but I guess it makes sense that it would.
I really can't see Chrysler-Fiat taking any notice of the number of waivers, they'll just be pleased to be relieved of any responsibility.


----------



## malcbw (11 November 2014)

Thank you for confirming that you also think that the clearance information is vague.

Sorry, I was not clear in my original post, but I think our local dealer was hoping that Chysler would get fed up with complaints rather that waivers.

 I suppose what is uncertain and why many of us are concerned, is what is the difference legally (and in the eyes of the insurance companies) between signing a waiver and not taking the vehicle in the first place? Is it illegal not to take a vehicle in for recall, particularly one that has been quite safe for 16 years?


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 November 2014)

Would just like to say thank you to HHO members for this thread, needed to replace a pick up and was really interested in a Jeep Cherokee having had one many moons ago. This thread made me change my mind and there is now a replacement Ford Ranger on my driveway!

Do hope that Jeep owners can get this problem resolved though, it sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Renney (11 November 2014)

Thanks for posting the above link, it makes it easy to see what is being (not) fitted. (Though without the hitch)
It does seem very vague, you'd think they'd have devised a definite yes/no method.
The other link further back about the very low uptake of recalls in  the US is interesting too as they would be getting the proper hitch. I don't think there will be many owners in the UK calling into dealers to get the cross member fitted.


----------



## maisie06 (11 November 2014)

malcbw said:



			I am really grateful to have found this thread. I have a 1998 GC and have received a letter. Again it is diesel and has a Witter towbar. 
The towbar tapers in from the rear and clears the tank adequately except at the rounded corners. 

I had it "booked in" in Milton Keynes, but decided to clarify the "clearance" rule. I was told that it had to clear at "all points". This is not mentioned in the  Jeep spec/instructions for the N45 recall http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM462517/RCRIT-13V252-7854.pdf and so is another garage's  interpretation.

When I tried to "unbook it" (saying that I needed it for towing) I was rudely told that I "have to" have it checked because it a recall and if I wanted to tow with it I would have to sign a waiver.

The interesting thing that she let slip was... " then if enough people sign the waiver and complain to Chysler they should do something about it"
I read this as the dealers wanting something to clout Chrysler with.

This I see as a sign of hope, but I told the  lady on service reception that my car would simply not be available on the booked day, when she reluctantly cancelled the appointment.

I am an engineer and look after the car myself and so I can't believe that we have to put up with this totally unscientific nonsense. 

I plan to hang on now to see where this goes.
		
Click to expand...

Same here....can't afford to replace the towing car so will probably sell trailer as may end up having to scrap what is a lovely little car because I won't even be able to give it away...So furious. Will carry on as I am for now, but does anyone know where we stand regarding the MOT?


----------



## malcbw (11 November 2014)

That's the paradox, it will pass the Mot because it really is not dangerous in terms of the guidelines of an MOT inspection.
It passed the MOT last year and the year before...and ...... The car has not changed, nor have the MOT regulations.
I have a series 3 Land Rover with a petrol tank protected only by a thin aluminium side panel (and it runs on petrol). This tank is much more likely to fracture in a (side) collision.  It passes the MOT and I don't expect it to be recalled.
I am as annoyed with this nonsense as you are.


----------



## maisie06 (11 November 2014)

Totally ridiculous isn't it? So what is this "waiver" all about then? My thinking is that it would absolve Chrysler of responsibility if my DIESEL fuel were to ignite after an accident...ever tried setting the stuff alight?? All it would do is turn the road into a skating rink....and then you would have to be hit very hard from behind.

In my vehicle brochure there is a whole section on towing, therefore it IS suitable for towing and therefore Chrysler should be sorting these cars out properly as they will no longer be fit for purpose.

I am with you on this malcbw, and will be seeing how it pans out, until I recieve something from VOSA themselves or my insurance company....


----------



## malcbw (11 November 2014)

Thanks for your support maisie06, I am totally confident from an engineering point of view that the car is safe, but in this artificial health and safety world we are in, I am more worried about getting into legal trouble.


----------



## Puddleduck (11 November 2014)

The problem is that this is being driven by the US arm of Chrysler. 
They have known of the issue with the petrol jeeps but have fought a recall for about 5 years. They got to the point where they potentially faced being sued over it and the costs of that plus bad PR would have taken them down completely. 
So they decided to offer the recall we are facing. Because it's been done voluntarily the vehicle safety authorities aren't interested in the viability of the solution for us consumers as Chrysler has responded to what they have been trying to achieve so their mission has been accomplished. 
Jeeps were never available as diesels over in the US its an alien concept to them so our vehicles will never have been considered in the whole scheme over the pond at HQ.


----------



## maisie06 (11 November 2014)

If they are offering a tow hitch for US customers then they will have to offer a solution for UK customers, or sort out the recall so diesels are exempt. I'm sure as Chrysler are trading in the UK that we will be covered under the sale of goods act too. I have a feeling the waiver is so if you leave the towbar on you cannot sue Chrysler for the fuel tank exploding, but my independant garage have said that the Witter towbar I have is actually better than the Jeep crossbeam on offer.  As I say I'm going to see how this pans out. After all as someone else said the streets are NOT littered with the debris of burning cherokees!!!!  Legally, lord knows but surely insurance companies would be jumping a bit and sending letters asking to see if the recall has been carried out?? 

Very, very annoying as I am faced with being left without a towcar....I am now wondering if I can get a refund from witter as they knew about the recall several weeks before pulling their bar from the market, I must have got one of the last ones...


----------



## yeeharider (11 November 2014)

I have a 2006 jeep Cherokee which is under a recall notice booked in for 17/11/14 will wait and see has a jeep fitted tow bar and was bought specifically to tow a trailer


----------



## Puddleduck (12 November 2014)

The tow bar produced and fitted in the US does not meet EU standards therefore won't be available here. 
ive also seen on one of the U.S. forums that jeep made a change to the recall after it started over there and started fitting the same cross beam we are being told to have here. 
Interestingly over there the authorities are pushing them to step up efforts to recall the vehicles as so far they've had a very low response rate. Sure that probably has a lot to do with the loss of towing ability. Wonder if VOSA will review the stats here?


----------



## malcbw (12 November 2014)

It was only after inspecting the tow bar, that I realised how strong and well designed the Witter tow bar is. I really don't want it changed/removed at all, if I can get away with it.


----------



## Clannad48 (12 November 2014)

This has been forwarded to me from another forum that deals with 4x4 there are many discussions on various forums both here and abroad regarding this debacle but this piece of information just made my heart sink a little further - it does not make for happy reading:

I did some research on this for a friend who was having issues with the dealer doing the recall, and came across some info that may explain why the european recall doesnt allow for the installation of a towbar in the recall.

First, i came across this, As of the 1st of August 1998 all Passenger Carrying Vehicles up to 3500 kg Gross Vehicle Weight (M1 Vehicles) can only be fitted with European Type Approved towbars if the vehicle has received European Whole Vehicle Type Approval. Non M1 vehicles, Light Commercial Vehicles and private imports from outside the EEC are not required to use Approved Towbars.

Then, i came across this in another article, The Liberty, Patriot, and Cherokee have never been tested, and have not recieved (ECWVTA) certification. This is a direct quote from the article when they discussed the Patriot, Despite being launched here in 2007, the Patriot has never been tested. The ageing offering is set for replacement by a new compact SUV that will fill the role of both the Patriot and its edgier Compass sibling from 2016. Later in the article they also mention the Cherokee and Liberty as not being certified either.


I may be understanding this wrong, but, if i am understanding it right, because those jeep models have never recieved the certification, then under European law, they cant be fitted with a towbar of any kind, which is why the recall doesnt allow for it in europe.


----------



## Clannad48 (12 November 2014)

Email I have this evening sent to Jeep Customer Relations and Jeep Chairman Steven Zanlunghi

"I am disappointed that despite further emails to you I have still not received a reply.  I have also been made aware of further information which infuriates me even more: I have provided the new information I have received below:

"I did some research on this for a friend who was having issues with the dealer doing the recall, and came across some info that may explain why the European recall doesn't allow for the installation of a towbar in the recall.

First, I came across this, As of the 1st of August 1998 all Passenger Carrying Vehicles up to 3500 kg Gross Vehicle Weight (M1 Vehicles) can only be fitted with European Type Approved towbars if the vehicle has received European Whole Vehicle Type Approval. Non M1 vehicles, Light Commercial Vehicles and private imports from outside the EEC are not required to use Approved Towbars.

Then, i came across this in another article, The Liberty, Patriot, and Cherokee have never been tested, and have not received (ECWVTA) certification. This is a direct quote from the article when they discussed the Patriot, Despite being launched here in 2007, the Patriot has never been tested. The ageing offering is set for replacement by a new compact SUV that will fill the role of both the Patriot and its edgier Compass sibling from 2016. Later in the article they also mention the Cherokee and Liberty as not being certified either.


I may be understanding this wrong, but, if i am understanding it right, because those Jeep models have never received the certification, then under European law, they cant be fitted with a towbar of any kind, which is why the recall doesn't allow for it in Europe."

As this debacle is allowed to rumble on with many, many people complaining about the poor or non-existant response from Jeep Customer Services, I feel it will only be a short period of time before a class action is brought against Jeep to rectify this situation that we find ourselves in through no fault of our own.  This vehicle is advertised as having good towing abilities yet this fault will prevent us from doing just that.

Yet again I wait your response."


----------



## Acrosland (15 November 2014)

When I  contacted  my local jeep  garage  about the recall, they said that they  were only interested  in ones that didnt   have a towbar.  So on that basis i am doing nothing until I  get  something else in writing. .


----------



## Puddleduck (15 November 2014)

According to the recall notes on the VOSA website there are 33k jeeps on the recall list.


----------



## Clannad48 (15 November 2014)

Apparently there are over 1.3 million affected in the USA. Costly exercise for Jeep, worrying time for the owners


----------



## Puddleduck (16 November 2014)

http://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idUKKCN0IZ0WA20141115?irpc=932

Sorry havent worked out how to post proper links.


----------



## Clannad48 (16 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



http://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idUKKCN0IZ0WA20141115?irpc=932

Sorry havent worked out how to post proper links.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, thank you Puddleduck -mind you I find the comment "A Fiat Chrysler spokesman reiterated the companys position that the Jeeps are safe and not defective" odd, considering that they have recalled nearly 3 million cars in USA, Canada, UK and Europe


----------



## Clannad48 (16 November 2014)

Whereabouts are you Acrosland, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Renney (16 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



http://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idUKKCN0IZ0WA20141115?irpc=932

Sorry havent worked out how to post proper links.
		
Click to expand...

Could get messy for the guy.
I wondered about the Fiat take over, so Googled it found that the US and Canadian government have 10% each so 20% same as Fiat( rising to 35%) and this bit is interesting 
"Consumer groups and individuals with product-related lawsuits also contested a condition of the Chrysler sale that would release the company from product liability claims related to vehicles it sold before the asset sale to Fiat. Compensation for such claims would have to come from the parts of the company not being sold to Fiat. But those assets have limited value and it's unlikely there will be anything to pay out".
Did they see it coming?


----------



## rose1081 (17 November 2014)

I've just got back from the dealer. I was given 2 options- remove towbar fit beam and not be able to fir another towbar or sign waiver.

It's total rubbish.  They should not be able to render this car unfit for purpose. I also rang customer services and they said there is no towbar authorised for use on this car. :/ so I'd be interested to know if anyone knows where i can buy one that will pass? 

I'm delaying work for as long as I can while we get this sorted out. 

Not happy today


----------



## Puddleduck (17 November 2014)

I tweeted the jeep UK Twitter feed asking for an update

https://twitter.com/emmac70/status/534449548589268992

will let you know what the response is


----------



## rose1081 (18 November 2014)

the twitter jeep guy gave me the same response as you!

I've replied and said they were unhelpful. I have also now emailed the citizens advice (redirected from trading standards). 

I had also emailed VOSA, and got the same email as was posted here before. said they didn't know about the waivers and were discussing it as their main concerns is that the car is safe. not all that helpful. 

so, more emails and I will delay my trip to the garage until I can get a firm answer on IF there is possibly a towbar i can fit that will pass. i've been on the jeep club forum and there is a mechanic who says he has passed some tow bars after doing some small corrections. there is hope, but i think a lot depends on the mechanic you get! they have to work within what they are given by Jeep/Fiat, 

My first thought was do the work and sell it, but the tow car i would get for my money, would be older with higher mileage and after the amount i have spent fixed this one, my other half is dead against that idea. I'm so very frustrated, as while i love this car, it has been nothing but trouble and nothing but a money pit. 

until tomorrow!


----------



## maisie06 (18 November 2014)

Trouble is they are now unsellable Rose......I am leaving mine as long as I possible can, but will probably have to give it away in the end and then may as well sell the trailer because I will have nothing to tow it with....this recall is a total farce, the only models to have a fire risk are PETROL models in the USA.....Shame I love my jeep but won't buy this brand again, not because of the cars...they are great but because of the DREADFUL way the company treats it's customers...


----------



## malcbw (19 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			Trouble is they are now unsellable Rose......I am leaving mine as long as I possible can, but will probably have to give it away in the end and then may as well sell the trailer because I will have nothing to tow it with....this recall is a total farce, the only models to have a fire risk are PETROL models in the USA.....Shame I love my jeep but won't buy this brand again, not because of the cars...they are great but because of the DREADFUL way the company treats it's customers...
		
Click to expand...

It gives me great confidence to see that other owners are holding out too (sort of strength in numbers feeling).

Again I agree with the above, the car is safe, it is diesel and the tow bar geometry (Witter) is such that I believe that in the event of a rear end collision, it is very unlikely that any part of the tow bar would fracture the tank.
Totally unnecessary, box ticking farce which will not improve safety at all.


----------



## maisie06 (19 November 2014)

Funny how all our comments on the situation are being removed from their Facebook page....!


----------



## rose1081 (19 November 2014)

Are they really!? I was surprised not to see any comments on there to be honest.

On another forum I see someone is talking to towtrust tow bars or something like that to see if one can be made to fit. I'll go reread the post and send a link.


----------



## Moomin14 (19 November 2014)

I'm so pleased this thread is on here and so grateful to everyone that has commented.

I bought my Jeep in August, rang the Jeep customer care service at the time to double check the towing capacity, had an aftermarket tow bar fitted and 6 weeks later got the recall notice.  NOT impressed!!!  We've measured the clearance between the tow bar and fuel tank ourselves and there is no way I can see that it will pass the safety check booked for this Friday. I have tried speaking to tow bar manufacturers and took it to a tow bar fitting place to see if anything could be done, but so far I have got nowhere.  I was told by Thule that they are testing their tow bars to see if any would fit, but they couldn't give me any more information!  My insurance company is refusing to insure the Jeep unless I follow the safety check recommendations on Friday, so now, like everyone else I'm going to try ringing legal helplines, CAB, complain as loudly as possible etc.  I was planning to sell it and replace with whatever I can find as I really need a tow car. However, if they're not selling then it will be impossible and I don't know what I will do tbh!  

I am still amazed that when I spoke to the tow bar fitting place and insurance company they had heard nothing at all about it - in fact it would still have been possible to order and fit a tow bar that would have been completely unsuitable!


----------



## Puddleduck (19 November 2014)

Try Twitter Maisie06, the tweets that Rose1081 & I sent them still show. 
I think the more voices pushing them in public the better


----------



## AandK (19 November 2014)

malcbw said:



			It gives me great confidence to see that other owners are holding out too (sort of strength in numbers feeling).

Again I agree with the above, the car is safe, it is diesel and the tow bar geometry (Witter) is such that I believe that in the event of a rear end collision, it is very unlikely that any part of the tow bar would fracture the tank.
Totally unnecessary, box ticking farce which will not improve safety at all.
		
Click to expand...

After reading all the posts on here, I have no intention of taking my Jeep in to be looked at.  If the tow bar has to be removed, then the car is useless to me, and I do not want a non towing car that does well under 30mpg!  Mine is a diesel and I feel there is no fire risk because of this.


----------



## rose1081 (19 November 2014)

I'm not sure what the standing is if you ignore the letter. Guess that's something else to investigate


----------



## Puddleduck (19 November 2014)

I'm guessing that if you ignore the letter it will be followed up by another. 
In the US jeep have been told to step up their attempts to get vehicles in for the work as response has been low. 
I also think there could be potential for a 'flag' to be put against vehicles that haven't been taken to the dealer on the DVLA database so that insurance companies can identify them at renewal time. Totally possible in this data sharing age.


----------



## Clannad48 (19 November 2014)

I think that as this recall has been badly thought out and dealt with, that all insurance companies should hold off refusing to insure our cars until Jeep have made a final decision on the fix. Various conversations I have had and various forums I am on agree that we have been treated atrociously.  I had a response to my email that basically said that they were looking into the problem and would get back to me 'in due course'.  I was also concerned that in the header of the email was my car registration number. I had not supplied this to them.


----------



## maisie06 (19 November 2014)

Think I will run mine until MOT next june, then scrap it....gutting, very gutting but there it is. I cannot justify keeping it if not able to tow with it, and because there is no value left in the car I cannot sell it so may as well be crushed, such a bloody shame as it really is a fabulous little car. I will not be able to afford another tow car so the trailer will be scrapped out too....


----------



## maisie06 (19 November 2014)

rose1081 said:



			I'm not sure what the standing is if you ignore the letter. Guess that's something else to investigate
		
Click to expand...

The letter came 2nd class looking like junk mail....who is to say you actually recieved it??!! Just hang on until you get something by recorded delivery, and then complain VERY loudly to CAB, Watchdog, sale of goods act, everything...


----------



## angel7 (19 November 2014)

Has anyone looked at replacing the fuel tank with a smaller/ different shaped one to get the required clearance?


----------



## Acrosland (19 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			The letter came 2nd class looking like junk mail....who is to say you actually recieved it??!! Just hang on until you get something by recorded delivery, and then complain VERY loudly to CAB, Watchdog, sale of goods act, everything...
		
Click to expand...

What letter ;-)


----------



## Renney (19 November 2014)

angel7 said:



			Has anyone looked at replacing the fuel tank with a smaller/ different shaped one to get the required clearance?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, on another forum there is a mechanic at a dealership doing recalls that has been able to slacken the straps that secure the tank and move it sufficiently to gain the required gap.
It goes without saying that this should only be done by the correct person/method.
(Forum is Jeep Club)


----------



## Puddleduck (20 November 2014)

Maisie06, If you do follow through with your plan to scrap I would take it to Jeep HQ and give it to them to deal with, you will probably have to pay to scrap it - that should be their issue to deal with not yours as you've alread financially lost out.


----------



## cobgoblin (20 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			Maisie06, If you do follow through with your plan to scrap I would take it to Jeep HQ and give it to them to deal with, you will probably have to pay to scrap it - that should be their issue to deal with not yours as you've alread financially lost out.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's an idea. A blockade of jeep HQ!


----------



## Puddleduck (20 November 2014)

That was lurking in the back of mind Cobgoblin. 
After all, if our jeeps end up with a scrap value due to being unfit for purpose after this recall why should disposal be down to us??


----------



## Clannad48 (20 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			Maisie06, If you do follow through with your plan to scrap I would take it to Jeep HQ and give it to them to deal with, you will probably have to pay to scrap it - that should be their issue to deal with not yours as you've alread financially lost out.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's an idea - mind you mine has five new tyres so I might have to take them home with me....... ooh and a new transmission fitted less than twelve months ago.........


----------



## maisie06 (20 November 2014)

I think we would get about £200 scrap value - metal prices have risen.....but what a great idea to dump hundreds, possibly thousands of cars outside Jeep HQ in the UK and tell them it is THEIR problem they have created a car UNFIT for purpose...I've lost 2.5k but others have lost more with newer models. Really wished I held off for a year or so and bought a Ford Ranger now....


----------



## cobgoblin (20 November 2014)

You don't have to leave your car there, you could have a mass blockade and demo. It would certainly get some media attention.


----------



## Renney (21 November 2014)

Renney said:



			Hi, on another forum there is a mechanic at a dealership doing recalls that has been able to slacken the straps that secure the tank and move it sufficiently to gain the required gap.
It goes without saying that this should only be done by the correct person/method.
(Forum is Jeep Club)
		
Click to expand...

Anyone got any thoughts on this?
Could be a solution. If this was done, towbars would pass and back to towing.


----------



## rose1081 (21 November 2014)

My understanding  is it gives you some small clearance but is not able to be moved masses. I'll find you that link now so you can read.

http://jeep-club.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5386&p=29970#p29970

Here you are. I'm in my phone so you may have to copy/paste the link


----------



## rose1081 (21 November 2014)

The other thought I had, is what will "we buy any car" or whatever they are called pay!?


----------



## fatpiggy (21 November 2014)

exmoorponyprincess1 said:



			This is what has happened to my friend - she took her Jeep in for the recall 2 weeks ago and her tow bar has now been removed yesterday as although Jeep said she could sign a disclaimer and keep it when she told them she needed to tow...when she then checked with her insurance, they wouldn't cover her if the tow bar remained on the car as Jeep recommended it should be removed.  So her Jeep has been sat on the driveway for the past 2 weeks instead of being used to take our horses on holiday with us last week! She is in the process of writing to everyone and anyone to complain but as yet, no luck re compensation or views on what next from Jeep perspective. She is now cutting her losses and looking at alternative vehicles.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that this is what happens when vehicles like this are hijacked by the poseur crowd who wouldn't dream of towing anything.  95% of the 4X4s I see every day don't have a towbar and over the years I have had a right laugh trundling past some spinning their wheels in snow while my little hatchback is doing just fine!  They may be marketed as go anywhere vehicles but you still have to know how to drive them and most owners have a nervous breakdown if a tiny little splat of mud falls on them.  Mind you, I suppose if you have just forked out more than the balance left on my mortgage for a metal box with a wheel at each corner...(like the brand new BMW model I passed walking out of the car park at workthis morning).


----------



## rose1081 (21 November 2014)

I also contacted citizens advice. I think some wires are crossed and I'll need to send a letter to jeep not the garage I bought the car from. But it makes for interesting reading. 

"We understand that you purchased a jeep from an independent trader, but a product recall has occurred. For problems to be fixed, you will have to have the tow bar removed, which you are unhappy about. You would like advice.

Your rights and obligations

The Sale of Goods Act 1979 states that when you buy goods from a trader they should be of satisfactory quality. This means that they should be free from faults, last a reasonable length of time, be fit for the purpose they are made and be safe.

In this case, you will argue that the vehicle is not of satisfactory quality. You would therefore request a repair is carried out. If the tow bar is removed, you will argue that the trader should provide an alternative tow bar, so you can continue to use the vehicle for the reason it was purchased. Your claim would be against the seller of the vehicle.

It will be important to research the reason for the recall. On occasions, a manufacturer will recall a product simply on a precautionary basis. For a claim to fall under the Sale of Goods Act, a specific fault has to exist rather than a fault which may exist. For example, some manufacturers will recall a product based on an issue suffered by other consumers, but this does not mean every product will be affected.

You can read more about your rights under the Sale of Goods Act by clicking on the link below:

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla...n_problems_with_products_e/faulty_goods_e.htm


Your next steps

When you have a complaint of this nature it would usually be wise to write a recorded delivery letter to the trader. We suggest doing this so you have evidence the complaint has been received. You should outline the law as mentioned above, and request a suitable remedy is provided within a reasonable period of time. Make sure that you keep a copy of correspondence for your records in case you need to use it as evidence at a later stage. You will find a template letter for this at the following link:

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/complaint_about_faulty_goods



What we will do

We'll notify Trading Standards about this issue. Whilst it is not their role to take action on your behalf, this gives Trading Standards vital intelligence about how the trader operates their business.

If you want to discuss this further, please call us on xxx"


----------



## malcbw (21 November 2014)

"It will be important to research the reason for the recall. On occasions, a manufacturer will recall a product simply on a precautionary basis. For a claim to fall under the Sale of Goods Act, a specific fault has to exist rather than a fault which may exist. For example, some manufacturers will recall a product based on an issue suffered by other consumers, but this does not mean every product will be affected."

I think that this recall might fall into the above category. That could be to our advantage if Jeep decide that it is not that dangerous (which it isn't) after all.


----------



## ester (21 November 2014)

Although every product is affected, not like some of them having say a faulty bonnet catch and others being ok.


----------



## Moomin14 (21 November 2014)

As expected, my Jeep had its tow bar replaced today. The Jeep dealer offered the waiver completely ignoring the fact that it invalidates my insurance (which I pointed out several times), and are continuing to say that Jeep are going to do nothing about it.  I asked about moving the fuel tank as per Jeep forum, but of course they were unable to comment about anything!!


----------



## rose1081 (21 November 2014)

Moomin14 said:



			As expected, my Jeep had its tow bar replaced today. The Jeep dealer offered the waiver completely ignoring the fact that it invalidates my insurance (which I pointed out several times), and are continuing to say that Jeep are going to do nothing about it.  I asked about moving the fuel tank as per Jeep forum, but of course they were unable to comment about anything!!
		
Click to expand...

 sad times


----------



## Puddleduck (21 November 2014)

I spoke to Jeep customer services yesterday who told me that they are looking at the issue. 
I know it doesn't solve anything right now but sounds like they might now be reviewing the solution


----------



## Clannad48 (21 November 2014)

rose1081 said:



			The other thought I had, is what will "we buy any car" or whatever they are called pay!?
		
Click to expand...

I checked last week on a 54 plate Cherokee and was offered online 2k in good condition with no damage.  But I paid 2.5k last year for a new transmission, just had a service and new tyres. Before this cars the same plate were selling for in excess of 4k


----------



## PAIGE (21 November 2014)

I have tried writing to watchdog and spoken to trading standards. The car is useless once fix is done. This is appalling, however because it is over the six years for consumer law. Despite Chrysler knowing about this issue years before. There is nothing we can do. I spoke to a solicitor who said, you could argue that case, that they waited until the last car was out of that six years, before issuing the recall. However, this would cost more, even if you won, than you would get back.


----------



## maisie06 (21 November 2014)

Going to send mine into the scrapper and get a £500 banger.....my only chance at having a nice car is gone, going to bin my trailer too as no use doing that up and having nothing to tow it with is a waste of time. Gutted.....but then I am such a useless saddo I should have known nothing ever goes right for me.


----------



## Renney (21 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			Going to send mine into the scrapper and get a £500 banger.....my only chance at having a nice car is gone, going to bin my trailer too as no use doing that up and having nothing to tow it with is a waste of time. Gutted.....but then I am such a useless saddo I should have known nothing ever goes right for me.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope someone from Jeep or vosa or a tow bar company reads this thread and does something useful.
I'd hang in there a bit longer. We might even get a bit of snow this year and the Jeep would be useful for a bit longer?


----------



## maisie06 (21 November 2014)

I tried offering it as a PX to 2 dealers - niether would touch it with a bargepole as they cannot shift them now, this is a low milage, full dealer history car in lovely condition.....I'm hoping it gets stolen.....


----------



## Renney (21 November 2014)

Would be interesting if someone was to ask about part ex at a Jeep dealer. See what they come up with as a value. "Well we can only offer you this much because we made a b##ls up of the recall"


----------



## Moomin14 (24 November 2014)

Oh dear, this is getting really depressing, but thanks SO much for sharing all your information people.  

My Jeep sounds similar to yours Maisie06, low mileage, fsh, top spec etc - also looking at loosing a lot of money, of which we have none what so ever to spare!  I've only had it 3 months!!


----------



## malcbw (24 November 2014)

Although I had cancelled my appointment, the local jeep dealer rang this morning saying that they were coming to pick up my Jeep. My wife told them that the appointment was cancelled (and that we were using the vehicle), but they seemed very determined to make another appointment. It is curious why they did not cancel it, because we went in person to talk to them, although I did not get the feeling that she would cancel the appointment. I am holding out, reading this forum (and many thanks to the contributors) there does appear to be slight glimmers of hope.


----------



## cobgoblin (24 November 2014)

malcbw said:



			Although I had cancelled my appointment, the local jeep dealer rang this morning saying that they were coming to pick up my Jeep. My wife told them that the appointment was cancelled (and that we were using the vehicle), but they seemed very determined to make another appointment. It is curious why they did not cancel it, because we went in person to talk to them, although I did not get the feeling that she would cancel the appointment. I am holding out, reading this forum (and many thanks to the contributors) there does appear to be slight glimmers of hope.
		
Click to expand...

That's awful,do they think they can force this recall or do you think it was a genuine mistake?
We cancelled the appointment we made at one dealership and went to another with no problem. I wonder if everyone is cancelling as word gets around of the daft solution to this recall.


----------



## malcbw (24 November 2014)

It could have been a genuine mistake, but you know when some says "yes I do that", with that certain tone, without taking enough details and you get the feeling that nothing is going to happen?
It was like that, I was so unconvinced by the cancellation that I expected them on the doorstep this morning.


----------



## maisie06 (24 November 2014)

I wouldn't let them on the drive!! I hope this farce gets sorted. My husband has been making noises about upgrading his Jaguar for a newer model, I'm almost tempted to say to him to get a few hundred for the Cherokee and keep his old X-Type and pop a towbar on that.....would be legal towing for towing one and would just downrate the trailer weight.....


----------



## rose1081 (25 November 2014)

When you say you made another appointment with no problem do you mean you got to keep your towbar?

Has anyone here managed to get theirs to pass?


----------



## cobgoblin (25 November 2014)

rose1081 said:



			When you say you made another appointment with no problem do you mean you got to keep your towbar?

Has anyone here managed to get theirs to pass?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we did get to keep our towbar, we have a Mopar fitted and it passed.
We cancelled the appointment at the first dealer because after a few questions it seemed unlikely that they were going to pass anything. Plus they mentioned the waiver which was making us see red at the time, well, still does really.


----------



## Clannad48 (25 November 2014)

I am thrilled for you cobgoblin, can I be cheeky and ask you which dealer you used and whether you know the distance from towbar to fuel tank.  Also where did you get your Mopar towbar from.


----------



## cobgoblin (25 November 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			I am thrilled for you cobgoblin, can I be cheeky and ask you which dealer you used and whether you know the distance from towbar to fuel tank.  Also where did you get your Mopar towbar from.
		
Click to expand...

The dealer was Ashford, kent. They said all Mopars had passed, but I know they failed some other towbars.
We had the Mopar fitted by Jeep when we first bought the vehicle ( it's a 2005 2.8 crd) so not much help I'm afraid.
They didn't bother to check the clearance as it was a Mopar but I make it 43mm.


----------



## maisie06 (25 November 2014)

Pleased for you Cobgoblin! Can't get the mopar one now though...still sitting tight on this, are others doing the same?


----------



## rose1081 (25 November 2014)

I'm sitting tight although I'm not hopeful of a resolution


----------



## Puddleduck (25 November 2014)

Sitting tight too. Mine's on a SORN and my local dealer said they don't need to see it until I put it back on the road...I'm not in a huge rush to do that so long as the insurance will renew in April.


----------



## malcbw (25 November 2014)

I'm holding out, at least until Vosa have had a chance to reconsider it (in particular the
 diesel fuelled vehicles)


----------



## maisie06 (25 November 2014)

Will probably have to sell mine at a huge loss when the MOT comes up...not til July though so will hold tight until then.


----------



## malcbw (25 November 2014)

I still would be very surprised this to fail a standard MOT though

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/340908/your-car-and-the-mot.pdf


----------



## Puddleduck (25 November 2014)

malcbw said:



			I still would be very surprised this to fail a standard MOT though
		
Click to expand...

I would be very surprised too. The MOT is based on standard safety and road worthiness factors, I wouldnt have thought that would include checking for the modification. A huge number of the MOT centres will not have Jeep trained technicians so probably won't be aware of the recall and proposed fix.


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 November 2014)

Did own a Grand Cherokee limited edition and it was the worse car I've ever owned, I could never have towed with it and the computer onboard kept going wrong and don't ever mention the heating that went wrong, some flap that would have cost hundreds to fix. Gone back to my trusty Land rover.


----------



## maisie06 (25 November 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			Did own a Grand Cherokee limited edition and it was the worse car I've ever owned, I could never have towed with it and the computer onboard kept going wrong and don't ever mention the heating that went wrong, some flap that would have cost hundreds to fix. Gone back to my trusty Land rover.
		
Click to expand...

I had the world's WORST Isuzu Trooper - total shed and money pit, always going wrong....electrics as dodgy as hell, nightmare car. I want a Ford Ranger.....


----------



## Acrosland (25 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			I would be very surprised too. The MOT is based on standard safety and road worthiness factors, I wouldnt have thought that would include checking for the modification. A huge number of the MOT centres will not have Jeep trained technicians so probably won't be aware of the recall and proposed fix.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, can't see how this would fail the MOT. I still come across jeep owners who know nothing about the recall and they bought their jeep from dealers.

My garage said they were concentrating on the jeeps without towbars and that they would be back in touch, so I am holding tight.

I have posted a couple of posts on the jeeps LinkedIn page, and the response is to ring customer services. Not checked twitter - perhaps that could be next


----------



## Puddleduck (25 November 2014)

I've been tracking their Twitter site on a daily basis and have tweeted them a few times. 
All I've had by way of response is the request to call customer services who were unable to give me any update but did say that the issue was being looked at internally.


----------



## Moomin14 (26 November 2014)

I'm planning to sit tight for a little while, but soon I will have no choice but to find something else.  What I will do when my horse next needs to go  to the vets osteopath clinic, I don't know.  She is unrideable without regular treatments and I would rather avoid hiring transport for numerous reasons, not least the added expense when I supposedly have my own!! 

I'm hopeful someone may come up with a tow bar solution, but in the meantime I'm planning to keep bugging customer services, send letters of complaint etc etc.  I have to say, after all this I will never have anything to do with Jeep again, and if/when we're in a better situation financially I will be looking to swap to a different vehicle whatever. I really feel sick about the whole thing at the moment.


----------



## Scarlett (26 November 2014)

Theres no way this will cause and MOT failure - MOT centres do not get any notification of recalls, none at all.


----------



## rose1081 (26 November 2014)

http://forums.4wdmechanix.com/topic/252-jeep-kj-liberty-recall-n46a-trailer-hitch-is-the-fix/

Someone seems to have made it work with a new towbar?!


----------



## Clannad48 (26 November 2014)

rose1081 said:



http://forums.4wdmechanix.com/topic/252-jeep-kj-liberty-recall-n46&#8212;a-trailer-hitch-is-the-fix/

Someone seems to have made it work with a new towbar?!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rose1081 - I have just updated some info on 4WDmechanix regarding a long letter I have sent to Fiat - I have my own local garage mechanic checking to see if there is any possibility of moving the fuel tank as suggested on another forum. I have also spoken to a local towing place to see if there is anything on the market that meets the required distance.  (BTW I'm not from CTR - funnily enough we have the same name and my daughter has the same name as one of their reporters)


----------



## maisie06 (26 November 2014)

We bhave to keep the pressure on, just emailed Jeep customer services to let them know how disgusted I am at the treatment of Jeep owners....Got to pop hubbys car in tomorrow so will ask the garage if they can tweak the towbar or move the fuel tank...


----------



## Acrosland (26 November 2014)

I am going to try the local garage and customer services again. I have just had another look at the recall notice. 

It says 'your vehicle SHOULD be inspected' not MUST be. I know that's being picky but until i get told that it must be inspected, then I am keeping the jeep away from the dealership.


----------



## thwingers (27 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			Pleased for you Cobgoblin! Can't get the mopar one now though...still sitting tight on this, are others doing the same?
		
Click to expand...

Hi all,I took my Jeep in and it failed,had beam fitted but I brought my tow bar away.They were not happy but I pointed out it was mine.
They tied up the trailer plug and left it rubbing on the tank in a gap at the front of the tank and a cross beam,i am sure it would puncture the tank by rubbing if left.
I am waiting a few weeks then I may refit (30 mins), I worked for 35 years as a Bus Fitter and have seen lots of split tanks on buses and never seen one on fire.
I also can not see why one of the tow bar manufacturers can not knock up a bar for us to buy,not a big job and a ready made market is out there. We would loose less money than trying to sell car.Better still we try to get Fiat to pay.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 November 2014)

thwingers said:



			Hi all,I took my Jeep in and it failed,had beam fitted but I brought my tow bar away.They were not happy but I pointed out it was mine.
They tied up the trailer plug and left it rubbing on the tank in a gap at the front of the tank and a cross beam,i am sure it would puncture the tank by rubbing if left.
I am waiting a few weeks then I may refit (30 mins), I worked for 35 years as a Bus Fitter and have seen lots of split tanks on buses and never seen one on fire.
I also can not see why one of the tow bar manufacturers can not knock up a bar for us to buy,not a big job and a ready made market is out there. We would loose less money than trying to sell car.Better still we try to get Fiat to pay.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry that yours failed, and disgusted that they thought they could steal your tow bar.


----------



## Luci07 (27 November 2014)

thwingers said:



			Hi all,I took my Jeep in and it failed,had beam fitted but I brought my tow bar away.They were not happy but I pointed out it was mine.
They tied up the trailer plug and left it rubbing on the tank in a gap at the front of the tank and a cross beam,i am sure it would puncture the tank by rubbing if left.
I am waiting a few weeks then I may refit (30 mins), I worked for 35 years as a Bus Fitter and have seen lots of split tanks on buses and never seen one on fire.
I also can not see why one of the tow bar manufacturers can not knock up a bar for us to buy,not a big job and a ready made market is out there. We would loose less money than trying to sell car.Better still we try to get Fiat to pay.
		
Click to expand...

What was the justification for keeping YOUR tow bar?


----------



## thwingers (27 November 2014)

I was told it was only scrap, what did I want it for I told them it was my business.


----------



## malcbw (27 November 2014)

thwingers said:



			I was told it was only scrap, what did I want it for I told them it was my business.
		
Click to expand...

Thats another reason I don't want to go anywhere near the Jeep dealers. If I believed the car was a hazard or unsafe I would not be driving it; I have enough (40 years +) engineering experience to make that decision for myself. I really resent having to destroy something which really is mechanically sound.
I thought of getting the modification done and replacing the tow bar like thwingers, but why do I have too?
There really is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## thwingers (28 November 2014)

malcbw said:



			Thats another reason I don't want to go anywhere near the Jeep dealers. If I believed the car was a hazard or unsafe I would not be driving it; I have enough (40 years +) engineering experience to make that decision for myself. I really resent having to destroy something which really is mechanically sound.
I thought of getting the modification done and replacing the tow bar like thwingers, but why do I have too?
There really is nothing wrong with it.
		
Click to expand...

I have another reason to stay clear of Jordans Hull my local garage took one through for a lady,they left the tail pipe swinging about off the mounts and the silencer broke.
The bar they fitted is about 60mm off the tank,but most tow bars are far heavier duty so how do they know that a bar fixed at 40mm is not as strong or stronger.
How about blocking off the forecourts of dealerships and getting some media coverage.


----------



## cptrayes (28 November 2014)

I don't know if this has already been covered but there is  a US  tow bar available which does not currently have European type approval. But for those of you who have contacts in the US,   it might be an option, maybe?

The whole thing sounds disastrous for jeep owners who want to tow :'(


----------



## Clannad48 (28 November 2014)

cptrayes, Unfortunately the following information has come to light on another 4x4 forum regarding the recall:

"As of the 1st of August 1998 all Passenger Carrying Vehicles up to 3500 kg Gross Vehicle Weight (M1 Vehicles) can only be fitted with European Type Approved towbars if the vehicle has received European Whole Vehicle Type Approval. Non M1 vehicles, Light Commercial Vehicles and private imports from outside the EEC are not required to use Approved Towbars.

The Liberty, Patriot, and Cherokee have never been tested, and have not received (ECWVTA) certification. This is a direct quote from the article when they discussed the Patriot, Despite being launched here in 2007, the Patriot has never been tested. The aging offering is set for replacement by a new compact SUV that will fill the role of both the Patriot and its edgier Compass sibling from 2016. Later in the article they also mention the Cherokee and Liberty as not being certified either.

I may be understanding this wrong, but, if I am understanding it right, because those Jeep models have never received the certification, then under European law, they cant be fitted with a towbar of any kind, which is why the recall doesn't allow for it in Europe."

Therefore Fiat (they now own Jeep) are basically saying 'go forth and multiply' 'tough luck'.  With 33,000 vehicles being recalled in the UK and a lot of them fitted with towbars (some fitted at Jeep dealerships - as mine was) it is a total fiasco. I will await the response from Fiat to my very long letter and then make a decision.


----------



## norfolkminis (28 November 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forum and I have found myself in the same situation.  

I use my Jeep Renegade for towing a caravan, so like everyone else the car was purchased for this job in mind and nothing else.  My Jeep went into the garage in Norwich on Monday and I was told my Brink tow bar failed the test and needed to be removed or I had to sign the dreaded disclaimer.  (I hadn't seen all this before I took the trip)

I told the service receptionist that the car was needed for towing etc and his reply was that my insurance wouldn't be affected in any way by signing the disclaimer to say I wanted to keep the tow bar. It just meant that Jeep wouldn't be responsible if the car suffered a fuel tank puncture due to rear end collision.

I have just been on to my insurance (Directline) and gone through the whole situation and they have said my insurance is still 100% fine by signing the disclaimer. I am awaiting written confirmation of this from the manager. 

Craig


----------



## rose1081 (28 November 2014)

I spoke to my insurer who said they wouldnt offer to renew with waiver signed / or a towbar still in place as Jeep are not Recommending any towbars. I've shared with her the recall details on what passes and will see if i can work on the different towbar/ fuel tank moving which has passed for other people.  It's going to cost me money, but less than trying to buy a new tow car

I'm on several forums. Everyone sounds a bit dispondent and pissed off. 

I'm just not sure what to do for the best. Everyone has a slightly different story from the insurers it seems. Jeep shouldn't be saying it's no problem though if at least 3 insurance companies have issue with it!


----------



## Moomin14 (28 November 2014)

I'm gutted my insurance company (AXA) refused to continue insurance with a signed waiver when others are.  This would have been my preferred course of action as a temporary fix, but of course still far from ideal!! I'm alternating between being hopeful that somebody will come up with a new tow bar as a fix, and complete despair!  But it is so nice to hear everyone's experiences on here.


----------



## Clannad48 (28 November 2014)

Craig

I was unaware that the Renegade was affected, did you have a recall notice. According to VOSA only Jeep Cherokees and Grand Cherokees are affected.  I would be interested to know whether your recall was N46. It would seem that some, though not all insurers are being sensible.  We can only hope that the powers that be come to their senses and sort this out soon.  I am on several forums and whilst many of us are currently 'taking the high road' to give Fiat a chance to sort this out amicably for everyone involved, many of us are of the view that unless some sort of sensible option is given (i.e. supply of an alternative towbar, or installation of a 'skid pan' to protect the fuel tank) then I am afraid that many of us will have to take a more aggressive course of action. Only time will tell and unfortunately that is not on our side given that most of us need our vehicles to tow on a regular basis.  Once I have received a reply from Fiat I will update you.


----------



## Clannad48 (28 November 2014)

Interesting document on the American equivalent of VOSA  (NHTSA)

Date Investigation Opened: JUN 12, 2012
Date Investigation Closed: NOV 14, 2014
NHTSA Action Number: EA12005
Component(s): FUEL SYSTEM, GASOLINE 
All Products Associated with this Investigation expand
Details close
756 Associated Documents expand
Manufacturer: Chrysler Group LLC
SUMMARY:
ODI has completed an extensive analysis of rear crash fuel tank system integrity data for the subject Jeep Cherokee, Grand Cherokee and Liberty vehicles (SVs). As of June 2013, ODI knew of 56 post-collision fatal fires, 28 non-fatal fires, and 6 fuel leak incidents (totaling 90 incidents, 75 fatalities and 58 injuries) involving the SVs. Based on this analysis, ODI issued a Recall Request Letter (RRL) on June 3, 2013 requesting that Chrysler recall the Grand Cherokee and Liberty vehicles due to the rate of fatal, non-fatal fire, and fuel leak incidents when compared to peer vehicles (compact and medium SUVs) built during the same time period. In the RRL, ODI described how the location of the aft-mounted fuel tank made the SVs vulnerable to rear impact crash fuel tank failures. During the analysis, besides the high speed/high severity crashes present in both the SV and peer vehicles, ODI observed a significant number of low and moderate speed rear impact crash related fires and leaks, particularly in the Liberty. The data also demonstrated that SVs originally equipped with towing hitch receivers (trailer hitches) appeared to be under-represented in rear-impact related fuel tank failures. In the RRL, ODI requested that Chrysler provide its response by June 18, 2013, otherwise NHTSA might proceed to an Initial Decision that the SVs contain a safety-related defect.  Chrysler responded to the RRL on June 4, 2013 and vigorously disputed the tentative findings of the RRL. Among other things, Chrysler argued that the SVs had an overall safety record superior to their peers, met or exceeded all applicable federal motor vehicle safety standards (FMVSS) and only experienced fires in severe high energy rear impacts. Nonetheless, while continuing to maintain that the SVs did not contain a safety-related defect, Chrysler proposed a recall (13V-252) of approximately 2.5M (1.6M currently registered) model year (MY) 1993 - 1998 Grand Cherokee (ZJ) and MY 2002-2007 Liberty (KJ) vehicles on June 18, 2013. The recall remedy submitted by Chrysler would employ a hitch receiver assembly consisting of a steel cross-member behind the fuel tank with forward-projecting arms bolted to the frame rails on either side of the fuel tank. For the MY 1999 - 2004 Grand Cherokee, Chrysler indicated it would conduct a customer satisfaction campaign and inspect vehicles equipped with aftermarket tow hitch receivers, and if necessary, replace any such hitch receivers whose condition may increase the risk of fuel system failure in rear crashes. Examination of the available data established that the MY 1999 - 2004 Grand Cherokee did not pose the same magnitude of safety risk as the MY 1993 - 1998 Grand Cherokee and MY 2002-2007 Liberty, particularly in low and moderate speed rear impacts. Because the agency has concluded that the vehicles do not present an unreasonable risk to safety, ODI is closing its investigation of the MY 1999 - 2004 Grand Cherokee. Although it was not within the scope of the Petition initiating this investigation or the Preliminary Evaluation preceding this EA, ODI also examined the performance of the MY 1993 - 2001 Cherokee as part of this investigation. NHTSA's assessment of the available data for the Cherokee did not establish an unreasonable risk in comparison to peer vehicles.  ODI does not approve proposed defect remedies. While offering to install hitch receiver assemblies on the MY 1993-1998 Grand Cherokees and 2002-2007 Liberty, Chrysler did not, in ODI's view, provide enough evidence demonstrating the effectiveness of the proposed remedy in rear impacts.  The Complete Summary for this Closing Resume (EA12-005) can be seen by opening the following document:  http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM466679/INCLA-EA12005-9765.PDF


I have asked on an American 4x4 forum whether this applies to DIESEL vehicles.


----------



## Renney (28 November 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Craig

I was unaware that the Renegade was affected, did you have a recall notice. According to VOSA only Jeep Cherokees and Grand Cherokees are affected.  I would be interested to know whether your recall was N46. It would seem that some, though not all insurers are being sensible.  We can only hope that the powers that be come to their senses and sort this out soon.  I am on several forums and whilst many of us are currently 'taking the high road' to give Fiat a chance to sort this out amicably for everyone involved, many of us are of the view that unless some sort of sensible option is given (i.e. supply of an alternative towbar, or installation of a 'skid pan' to protect the fuel tank) then I am afraid that many of us will have to take a more aggressive course of action. Only time will tell and unfortunately that is not on our side given that most of us need our vehicles to tow on a regular basis.  Once I have received a reply from Fiat I will update you.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I think norfolkminis Renegade could be like mine. A Cherokee kj but a slightly different model with a bit of extra kit like driving lights/roof lights, a flat bonnet above the headlights. They made them in a small number and gave  them the name "Renegade"  but unfortunately not the ability to tow..........


----------



## norfolkminis (28 November 2014)

Renney said:



			Hi, I think norfolkminis Renegade could be like mine. A Cherokee kj but a slightly different model with a bit of extra kit like driving lights/roof lights, a flat bonnet above the headlights. They made them in a small number and gave  them the name "Renegade"  but unfortunately not the ability to tow..........
		
Click to expand...

Yes its the Cherokee KJ 2005.

As I say I went through the issue with the operator at Directline who then asked her manager and the reply was yes we will still insure you.  I said that a few other insurers had issues and I'm getting it confirmed in writing.  I wasn't planning on towing till the new year but I may just remove the bar and chop the car in. Gutting as I have only had the car since May.

There just isn't any 4x4's jumping out at me at the moment that match my needs.


----------



## maisie06 (28 November 2014)

I may have to chop mine in too...I wanted a Terrano originally but couldn't find a good one less than 200 miles away, I have had mine since july and I'm gutted as I had the towbar fitted 3 weeks before the recall (I always have bad luck) I am going to get nothing for it on PX so am considering scrapping mine and will have to get rid of the trailer too and have a cheap runabout until I have saved enough for a new towing car...I am disgusted at the way we have been treated and I am keeping mine away from the dealers until the MOT expires or I get word from the insurance company...


----------



## cobgoblin (28 November 2014)

Clannad48 - somewhere on my travels around American jeep forums someone stated that jeep claimed it didn't sell any diesel liberties in the US. That document clearly refers to gasoline only. Does anyone know if there have been ANY fires with diesel vehicles?


----------



## Pebble101 (28 November 2014)

Having had numerous problems with a Jeep Cherokee we had some years ago, I wouldn't touch one with a bargepole for towing.  The rubbish we were told was absolute lies - we knew this as we had a friend who was a Jeep dealer.

However I digress - if Direct Line are happy to insure them then you could change your insurance company.

What a shoddy way to treat people, at least it's good this is getting out and giving them lots of bad publicity.


----------



## Puddleduck (28 November 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			Clannad48 - somewhere on my travels around American jeep forums someone stated that jeep claimed it didn't sell any diesel liberties in the US. That document clearly refers to gasoline only. Does anyone know if there have been ANY fires with diesel vehicles?
		
Click to expand...

Our model of Cherokee was never available in the US as a diesel so there will be no stats to prove or disprove this. 

Reason I know they never did diesel was I had a contact who used to have a weekly container shipment between the U.S. and here. He looked getting cheaper parts for me over there & ship for free but the bits I wanted were European sourced only due to being for  a Diesel engine.


----------



## malcbw (29 November 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			Our model of Cherokee was never available in the US as a diesel so there will be no stats to prove or disprove this. 

Reason I know they never did diesel was I had a contact who used to have a weekly container shipment between the U.S. and here. He looked getting cheaper parts for me over there & ship for free but the bits I wanted were European sourced only due to being for  a Diesel engine.
		
Click to expand...


On a similar note, the document tested the ZJ Grand cherokee (petrol) and made no mention of the ZG grand cherokee (diesel) which I have. Again parts (diesel related) have been hard to source.


----------



## Clannad48 (29 November 2014)

The fact that the majority of Jeep cars in the UK are diesel is one of the questions I have sent to Fiat, as yet there has been no response. I amalso in contact with some people in the US who agree that the recall only mentions 'gasoline' and that in their opinion does not include diesel models. It was also raised that in one sentence it refers to the fact that vehicles with tow hitches are 'under-represented' in the fire statistics.  I believe that Fiat are just trying to cover themselves against all eventualities.  I could find no accident reports regarding Jeep fires in the UK. Does anyone know of any.  BTW I am fully aware of the possible tragedy that could occur in the event of a rear-ender but feel that a little bit of commonsense should have been applied before issuing the recall.  I sadly think that we willhave to 'wait and see' what Fiat come up with, although time is on their side, not ours.

Does anyone here have or know of a petrol Cherokee???


----------



## cobgoblin (29 November 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Does anyone here have or know of a petrol Cherokee???
		
Click to expand...

There were certainly plenty of petrol Cherokees in the showroom when we bought our diesel, we were also given one as a service car, but that was many years ago.


----------



## Puddleduck (29 November 2014)

Just been chatting to my Dad about this fiasco. His view was it could be time to speak to a solicitor and get a letter off to Jeep using the evidence and information on this thread. 
I've legal assistance on either my car or home insurance, can't remember which and not home at the moment to check. Am definitely going to see if I can put it to use for this.


----------



## Clannad48 (29 November 2014)

Puddleduck, I have already spoken to a solicitor via the AA legal department (Gold Member) his response was that we have to be seen to give Fiat a 'reasonable time' to answer all the questions and to offer an alternative solution.  Mind you he had no definition of  'reasonable time'  I sent a final letter to Fiat on the 26th November (recorded delivery) with comments and questions, one of which was to ask for a timeline.


----------



## thwingers (29 November 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			The fact that the majority of Jeep cars in the UK are diesel is one of the questions I have sent to Fiat, as yet there has been no response. I amalso in contact with some people in the US who agree that the recall only mentions 'gasoline' and that in their opinion does not include diesel models. It was also raised that in one sentence it refers to the fact that vehicles with tow hitches are 'under-represented' in the fire statistics.  I believe that Fiat are just trying to cover themselves against all eventualities.  I could find no accident reports regarding Jeep fires in the UK. Does anyone know of any.  BTW I am fully aware of the possible tragedy that could occur in the event of a rear-ender but feel that a little bit of commonsense should have been applied before issuing the recall.  I sadly think that we willhave to 'wait and see' what Fiat come up with, although time is on their side, not ours.

Does anyone here have or know of a petrol Cherokee???
		
Click to expand...

They did two the best is the 3.7 V6 but eats auto gear boxes.
From what i read their hands are tied by the fact the tow bar that can be used are not E.U. speck,that old chestnut.I bet the French are rushing to change their`s. Last time i was over there they were still smoking behind the bar.Do you think they would fit one in the States that was no good.
As far as i`m concerned they can stick their E.U.and let me get on fetching logs, feeds etc.
And as a thought; Today i pulled my trailer with a series Land Rover.
Land Rover 1 Jeep 0
Wish they were still British.


----------



## norfolkminis (29 November 2014)

I went back in to my stealership today for a copy of disclaimer for my records and they were totally unware of any insurance issues this is causing but said they are amazed at how badly Jeep UK have handled this recall.

I signed my disclaimer, but have been told that I can have the work done to remove the tow bar if I want or have insurance issues. He also mentioned about moving the tank or slotting the holes for the bar!  I'm going to have a look tomorrow at my clearance. (I believe mine has approx 41mm gap) Apparenlty one truck came in and the towbar was touching the tank!!


----------



## maisie06 (30 November 2014)

Hammer the jeep uk facebook page!!


----------



## Renney (30 November 2014)

maisie06 said:



			Hammer the jeep uk facebook page!!
		
Click to expand...

I've just posted questions on about five Europe Jeep Facebook sites. Italy ,France etc. Flicking through there doesn't seem to be any mention of it........ Probably get removed.


----------



## Renney (30 November 2014)

Renney said:



			I've just posted questions on about five Europe Jeep Facebook sites. Italy ,France etc. Flicking through there doesn't seem to be any mention of it........ Probably get removed.
		
Click to expand...

And now the Jeep UK page along with some clicks on "comments" under press photos of the new Renegade. Pointing out Kj owners might have turned to one of these if the Cherokee was still worth something.


----------



## Puddleduck (1 December 2014)

I posted on the UK site and they have just replied to that and a few other posts about this issue saying that they are working on a solution. 
Let's hope they don't just come back with a discount off a new jeep


----------



## maisie06 (1 December 2014)

If they give me a new Jeep maybe I would accept one, but BUY one = hell no!!! I keep reposting if they remove my comments....total disgrace.


----------



## Clannad48 (2 December 2014)

OK so had a response to my letter, all of three lines:  the main piece of information is as follows:

'We will endeavour to provide a further update on this matter and answers to your questions by week commencing Monday 8th December.'

I await their further response.


----------



## malcbw (3 December 2014)

Just joined the Facebook bandwagon with the following

The recent Towbar recall makes my PETROL Series 3 Land Rover look a positive star!

It has a petrol tank protected only by a thin aluminium side panel.

It has never been recalled and I can still tow with it.

It is probably worth more than my DIESEL Grand Cherokee, now that the Jeep is regarded unsuitable for towing, because of some totally implausible fire hazard scare.


----------



## Spidersweb (3 December 2014)

malcbw said:



			Just joined the Facebook bandwagon with the following

The recent Towbar recall makes my PETROL Series 3 Land Rover look a positive star!

It has a petrol tank protected only by a thin aluminium side panel.

It has never been recalled and I can still tow with it.

It is probably worth more than my DIESEL Grand Cherokee, now that the Jeep is regarded unsuitable for towing, because of some totally implausible fire hazard scare.
		
Click to expand...

Just to say we are in the same boat....
Have contacted jeep by phone and email the latest reponse today is very disheartening!
 Jeep Cherokee Recall
Thank you for contacting Jeep Customer Relations.

We would like to acknowledge your email dated the 2nd December 2014. 

Fiat Group Automobiles UK Ltd is assisting with the coordination of aftercare of Jeep vehicles registered on or before 1st September 2010.

The recall on your vehicle is to provide an enhanced level of rear impact protection beyond the original design standards. To achieve this enhancement, it is necessary to fit a cross car beam to the rear of the vehicle.

If a tow bar is already fitted to the vehicle, it needs to be inspected to verify if it conforms to the certified clearance levels and/or the absence of sharp edges. If it does, the tow bar can remain fitted. If however, the tow bar does not meet the required specifications of this recall campaign, it should be removed and replaced by the certified cross car beam. 

We would strongly recommend that you have this safety recall completed on the vehicle as soon as is possible. 

We are not currently in the position to offer any further information as regards an alternative for the tow bar. We must confirm that we would not be in the position to offer any form of compensation for completing this type of product enhancement as part of a recall campaign. 

We can appreciate that this may not be the response that you were expecting but this is the position of Jeep UK at this time.

Should you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact our Customer Relations team from Monday to Friday between 9:00 and 18:00 on our toll free number 0080004265337 choosing option number 3.

Yours sincerely,

James Thorpe

Customer Care Jeep 

Also emailed watchdog who have not responded!

Doesn't look like it's progressing to me?


----------



## Acrosland (3 December 2014)

I have contacted watchdog but no response. There were a number of newspapers who originally reported something about the recall in 2013,  so i am going to start on them next.


----------



## malcbw (3 December 2014)

I worked for the BBC and ITV for twenty years (albeit as an engineer). These programmes only "pick up" on problems/stories that make good viewing(telly)/listening(radio) that is, of interest to the masses unfortunately. I would be pleasantly surprised to be proved wrong though.


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Jeep have been advertising the "All new Jeep Cherokee" on local radio.....What a joke, do they think we are all going to upgrade??? I think not, will be scrapping mine after Xmas....may send it to them part by part telling them what I think of them.


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Spidersweb said:



			Just to say we are in the same boat....
Have contacted jeep by phone and email the latest reponse today is very disheartening!
 Jeep Cherokee Recall
Thank you for contacting Jeep Customer Relations.

We would like to acknowledge your email dated the 2nd December 2014. 

Fiat Group Automobiles UK Ltd is assisting with the coordination of aftercare of Jeep vehicles registered on or before 1st September 2010.

The recall on your vehicle is to provide an enhanced level of rear impact protection beyond the original design standards. To achieve this enhancement, it is necessary to fit a cross car beam to the rear of the vehicle.

If a tow bar is already fitted to the vehicle, it needs to be inspected to verify if it conforms to the certified clearance levels and/or the absence of sharp edges. If it does, the tow bar can remain fitted. If however, the tow bar does not meet the required specifications of this recall campaign, it should be removed and replaced by the certified cross car beam. 

We would strongly recommend that you have this safety recall completed on the vehicle as soon as is possible. 

We are not currently in the position to offer any further information as regards an alternative for the tow bar. We must confirm that we would not be in the position to offer any form of compensation for completing this type of product enhancement as part of a recall campaign. 

We can appreciate that this may not be the response that you were expecting but this is the position of Jeep UK at this time.

Should you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact our Customer Relations team from Monday to Friday between 9:00 and 18:00 on our toll free number 0080004265337 choosing option number 3.

Yours sincerely,

James Thorpe

Customer Care Jeep 

Also emailed watchdog who have not responded!

Doesn't look like it's progressing to me?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we are STUFFED, STITCHED UP AND BUGGERED then....."enhancement"?? destruction of a formerly useful vehicle more like...


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

QUICK!!!!! get on Jeep UK facebook - they have a post saying "W is for Wrangler" -I have posted a comment underneath and it would be great is others would join in!!


----------



## Clannad48 (3 December 2014)

Spidersweb, is your vehicle petrol or diesel, and would you be happy for me to share this email with another forum.


----------



## Clannad48 (3 December 2014)

Maisie06 - Done


----------



## Clannad48 (3 December 2014)

maisie06 said:



			Jeep have been advertising the "All new Jeep Cherokee" on local radio.....What a joke, do they think we are all going to upgrade??? I think not, will be scrapping mine after Xmas....may send it to them part by part telling them what I think of them.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting idea - no postage on the parcels I think


----------



## malcbw (3 December 2014)

Thanks, this is quite fun, I mean the letter game


----------



## Acrosland (3 December 2014)

maisie06 said:



			QUICK!!!!! get on Jeep UK facebook - they have a post saying "W is for Wrangler" -I have posted a comment underneath and it would be great is others would join in!!
		
Click to expand...

Done, lets see how long they stay there


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

If they remove them - we start again.... PEOPLE POWER!!! WELL DONE FOLKS - keep it up and spread it to other forums!!


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Interesting idea - no postage on the parcels I think 

Click to expand...

Maybe coating each part in a thick layer of dog poo would help get the message across!!!!!


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Well, that should give Jeep facebook adminstrator plenty to do tomorrow!! I have added many helpful and positive comments on soooo many of their photos....Me thinks I will be blocked from their page!!


----------



## Clannad48 (3 December 2014)

Maisie06 - I think I will probably be blocked as well!!!!   I was also thinking about spending some time parked outside the local stealership with some placards in the windows of my car - it might attract some local press.


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Good idea - and there is NOTHING they can do! One of my customers at work did this years ago with a car that a garage had sold her, caused lots of bad publicity for them, but they could do nothing as car was taxed and insured and legally parked!! If they block me I shall simply start again with a new FB account....I am going to be SUCH a pain...!!! And hell, it makes me feel better!


----------



## Clannad48 (3 December 2014)

Ah but is your car insured ???????   Might have to use the husbands car.  Another thought, when we get kicked off of Facebook perhaps we should all migrate to TWITTER - that is if someone younger can show me how


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

I don't do twitter either - but I'm going to learn as of now!!   update - Twitter account up and running!!


----------



## Puddleduck (3 December 2014)

Contribution from me added to the FB post.


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2014)

I have been lurking on this thread, and I am very sorry that you are in this position, and worry that this is legal. Cold you take them to small claims court for alternative transport?

I have just browsed the Jeep UK facebook page, and love your posts. Point made, questions asked and nothing OTT. I suspect there are a lot of "lurkers" following this cheering you on. I wish you the best of luck. X


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2014)

OK, I just posted to the wall......

I nearly bought a Jeep Grand Cherokee a couple of years ago and I now hear that there is a problem with this vehicle and towing. The express purpose of the vehicle would have been for towing. I am hearing that Jeeps are now no good for towing, is it something to do with American V European towbars? Please could you clarify this situation, as I believe that what I am hearing could not be legal, let alone true?

I suspect that there are many potential customers now needing questions answered before they have the confidence to purchase.

.............. Ijust checked and it is on the wall.......

I have never been blocked from a facebook page before!!!


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Thanks Puddleduck and Red-1  Social media is a brilliant thing, and hopefully  with people power they will have to come up with something....Like you say we must keep it clean and to the point in a lighthearted style, it will make people look and laugh and hopefully they will be put off buying Jeep products, hit the comapny where it hurts - their pockets!!


----------



## Clannad48 (3 December 2014)

I wonder if we can all post on all the car magazine facebook pages, asking politely if they will investigate this situation.


----------



## maisie06 (3 December 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			I wonder if we can all post on all the car magazine facebook pages, asking politely if they will investigate this situation.
		
Click to expand...

What a good idea - will get on that tomorrow! i have posted on several 4x4 sites already!!


----------



## malcbw (4 December 2014)

maisie06 said:



			I don't do twitter either - but I'm going to learn as of now!!   update - Twitter account up and running!!
		
Click to expand...

I've never used Facebook before! This has given me the incentive to learn.


----------



## maisie06 (4 December 2014)

The comments on Jeep UK are now disabled for me!!!!  Oh well off to tweet...At least it is a pain for them to remove all comments, looks like they have started already, my thoughts are leave it for a week or so and if Clannad48 doesn't recieve a satisfactory reply we start a new bombardment!!


----------



## Spidersweb (4 December 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Spidersweb, is your vehicle petrol or diesel, and would you be happy for me to share this email with another forum.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is diesel, feel free to and copy and to post as You wish! Funny as before this my husbands company considered jeep as a company cars (company based on a farm in middle of no where) think they are are sticking with vw's now!


----------



## Clannad48 (4 December 2014)

Well, the Jeep UK Facebook Administrator has been busy this morning, one person's comments have already disappeared.  I think a question as to why is warranted.


----------



## Clannad48 (4 December 2014)

Well from 31 comments we are now down to three - I don't think they appreciate us


----------



## cobgoblin (4 December 2014)

You could always set up a Jeep UK n46 recall experiences group page on facebook!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (4 December 2014)

My view is if insurance companies are still willing to insure and it passes the MOT why not carry on using it.  Mainly use mine for towing and it would take one hell of a rear shunt to damage the fuel tank with a trailer on the back in which case horse and I would probably be damaged anyway.  Thankyou Clannad48 et al for pursuing this I am watching with interest.  I've not contacted any garage as who is to say I've received a recall notice.


----------



## Clannad48 (4 December 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			You could always set up a Jeep UK n46 recall experiences group page on facebook!
		
Click to expand...

Good idea - who's with me on this


----------



## Moomin14 (4 December 2014)

Yes I'm up for a facebook group, good idea!  I've been putting some comments on the Jeep UK page, haven't checked yet to see if they've been removed, but I figured that they will still be getting some bad publicity if your comments come up in friends notifications. At least that's what I'm hoping!


----------



## Puddleduck (4 December 2014)

Count me in for the Facebook group too


----------



## Spidersweb (4 December 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Spidersweb, is your vehicle petrol or diesel, and would you be happy for me to share this email with another forum.
		
Click to expand...




Puddleduck said:



			Count me in for the Facebook group too
		
Click to expand...

Just spoken with British towbar manufactures they have said they can not do any thing unless jeep give the measurements and go ahead! However it would only take 8 weeks to design and test!


----------



## Moomin14 (4 December 2014)

That's really interesting Spidersweb, thank you.


----------



## Red-1 (4 December 2014)

My question on the Jeep UK Facebook is still there. It does say that there have been 2 comments, but only one is showing, but it does not look like my question has been answered :-(


----------



## Clannad48 (4 December 2014)

Spidersweb, that is really good news, 8 weeks once they have the measurements is liveable - now to get Jeep on board and agree to the funding


----------



## Pocket.Rocket (4 December 2014)

I am up for the facebook group.

However I also think that we should start the name game again tonight on the W for Wrangler picture tonight when their staff are gone home!

Jeep can't stop anyone registering a new FB account to post, over and over and over.


----------



## maisie06 (4 December 2014)

I have indeed been blocked!! So much for free speech and it's not as if I'm spreading lies right?? Never mind, new FB account coming up! I think we should pop it on over xmas when Jeep staff will be away from their posts and we can have more fun xmas word games!!

I was thinking about setting up a FB group myself i  am happy to do this, any ideas on names?

Something along the lines of Jeep N46 recall supporters group....don't take our towbars!!


----------



## malcbw (4 December 2014)

Here we go again

D is for deleted, for expressing a true honest expression of the appalling self righteous N46 Towbar issue


----------



## malcbw (4 December 2014)

I've have quite a stab tonight have a look and add



malcbw said:



			Here we go again

D is for deleted, for expressing a true honest expression of the appalling self righteous N46 Towbar issue
		
Click to expand...


----------



## malcbw (4 December 2014)

Ah... All instantly deleted


----------



## maisie06 (4 December 2014)

Please click the link below and add your story and like and share!!

https://www.facebook.com/cherokeerecall


----------



## maisie06 (4 December 2014)

malcbw said:



			Ah... All instantly deleted
		
Click to expand...

Oh.....are they paying the admin department overtime then!!!


----------



## Puddleduck (4 December 2014)

I spoke to some horsey friends I have over in the US and Canada to see if they knew anyone who had a recalled Jeep over their. 
One of the guys spoke to a local Jeep dealer to find out how it has been tackled there. dealernis Joe Machens in Columbia, Missouri......

"It's a class three hitch with maybe 5500 pounds tow weight and 550 tongue weight and they put a standard hitch on it but the vehicle is not designed to tow that much weight. If it already has a hitch in place they don't recall. If it has a hitch in place then the gas tank is already protected by the hitch. 
Whenever the recall is done they have to sign a letter saying the hitch is not for towing just for safety"


----------



## Puddleduck (4 December 2014)

I've just posted on their FB page asking why they are not following the same logic as the US regarding the Jeeps that already have towbars. 
I've also requested that their head technical guy posts the answer or explanation tomorrow as we wil all be watching and waiting.


----------



## Renney (4 December 2014)

Re' the Facebook pages of Jeep. "W" is for Well that makes me feel a bit better. There's the wrangler, a tent, the new cherokee, the renegade, an outing of wranglers in the desert somewhere. Felt they could all do with a towbar comment.


----------



## maisie06 (6 December 2014)

Just had a look on Autotrader for the price of Cherokees - funny that they have plummeted in value, I also fely compelled to write a nice review - I hope some of you feel the same!!!!

They may not publish it but if enough of us become a nuisance it will get back to Jeep....

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-reviews/write-review


----------



## Clannad48 (6 December 2014)

Been looking to see if there are any Cherokees out there for sale with recall approved towbars, Sadly every dealer I've spoken to knows absolutely nothing about the recall. One even tried to tell me that if the car passed the MOT then it was fine!!!!!!!


----------



## Lottie Lou (6 December 2014)

I have complained by letter to Jeep UK, I purchased a Jeep Cherokee 2004 in July this year, I paid another £350 to have a towbar fitted. I received a recall letter in October, my vehicle failed the inspection...I refused to sign any disclaimer. I have just received a response from Jeep UK to say that I need to have My towbar removed and the safety beam modification added, I purposely bought the car to tow my trailer. I think we are not shouting loud enough...my next move is Watchdog and my solicitors....all legal costs to be recovered from Jeep UK...I may well have just set fire to £350 &#55357;&#56869; let battle commence &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Lottie Lou (6 December 2014)

Amazing that Jeep have kept this so quiet in the UK.... now they've met me &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## cobgoblin (6 December 2014)

Lottie Lou said:



			I have complained by letter to Jeep UK, I purchased a Jeep Cherokee 2004 in July this year, I paid another £350 to have a towbar fitted. I received a recall letter in October, my vehicle failed the inspection...I refused to sign any disclaimer. I have just received a response from Jeep UK to say that I need to have My towbar removed and the safety beam modification added, I purposely bought the car to tow my trailer. I think we are not shouting loud enough...my next move is Watchdog and my solicitors....all legal costs to be recovered from Jeep UK...I may well have just set fire to £350 &#65533;&#65533; let battle commence &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

OH contacted Watchdog weeks ago but never got a reply. I think we need the weight of numbers here to make them take notice!


----------



## Puddleduck (6 December 2014)

Lottie Lou said:



			Amazing that Jeep have kept this so quiet in the UK.... now they've met me &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Lottie Lou we have been bombarding Jeep as a group for weeks via email, customer services, Facebook and Twitter. 
A good number of letters and emails have been sent to watchdog and media but no one is listening or sems interested. 
All we can do is keep trying


----------



## Lottie Lou (6 December 2014)

I accordingly rang the AA's legal helpline and was put through to a very helpful gentleman at their solicitors Lyons Davidson in Bristol. He informed my that* as I purchased the vehicle more than six years ago I am not protected by the Sale of goods Act. However he referred me to Section l4b) of the Latent Damages Act
1986 and advised that I might be entitled to make a claim for compensation. This is from someone else I'm in touch with who bought the Jeep new from Jeep and they fitted the tow bar to tow a trailer...he's in the same boat as us....I wish I had never bought that jeep now, but I'm not giving up....like you say we should be in force...we need numbers of people affected &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Lottie Lou (6 December 2014)

Mmm....I pass their head office in Slough....I'm going to pay them a personal visit first, then I will let rip with a Solicitors letter..&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56619;


----------



## Clannad48 (6 December 2014)

Lottie Lou - I have also spoken to solicitors via the AA - as this is considered a 'safety issue' the chance of compensation is small, especially if the vehicle was purchased before the problem of fire risk was known.  I should have a response to my letter to Fiat next week and will let everyone know what they say.

There are over 33,000 cars affected, however the number that are used for towing is not known as yet. Any decent solicitor will tell you that you have to give Fiat the opportunity to 'assess the situation and look into other options'.


----------



## maisie06 (6 December 2014)

We need to keep going on this until the last moment, them when our vehicles are rendered useless we take them to Jeep HQ and blockade their head office....I will NEVER buy anything from this company again and my plan is to px or scrap the car next year when the MOT and insurance run out.


----------



## Puddleduck (6 December 2014)

I got a quote today for scrapping mine £233. Looks  like the second hand trade value isn't tue only thing that's dropped with this recall


----------



## maisie06 (6 December 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			I got a quote today for scrapping mine £233. Looks  like the second hand trade value isn't tue only thing that's dropped with this recall
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't even cover the cost of what the towbar was......Well, I one way I'm lucky I din't spend lots of cash, BUT it is cash that I now don't have to replace the tow car...I will get the £200 is scrap and hopefully pull in a couple of grand for the trailer and I will buy a normal car....I have had it with 4x4's and as for Jeep - I won't ever buy anything made by them again...


----------



## Puddleduck (6 December 2014)

I paid £14K for mine plus another £300 for the towbar fitting, until a few weeks ago it was still worth around £4k


----------



## Clannad48 (6 December 2014)

OK so I know this is from the Daily Fail but this article has some valid points for us and our situation:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/bi...complaint-letter-results-firms-drive-mad.html


----------



## Lottie Lou (6 December 2014)

I will never ever buy any vehicle from Chrysler, Fiat or Jeep... It sucks, the recall in the USA was issued June 2013, bought my Jeep july 2014, recall letter October 2014, I can't afford to scrap it, + £350 for a tow bar...makes me so angry.


----------



## malcbw (8 December 2014)

Any Response from them?
(I'm sure that you would have said if the had responded)



Clannad48 said:



			OK so had a response to my letter, all of three lines:  the main piece of information is as follows:

'We will endeavour to provide a further update on this matter and answers to your questions by week commencing Monday 8th December.'

I await their further response.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (8 December 2014)

Having read this thread, I can assure Jeep/Chrysler/Fiat that unless they sort this issue pronto, I will never, ever be visiting a dealer of theirs to replace either of our two 4x4s.

Keep up the fight guys!


----------



## cobgoblin (8 December 2014)

OH phoned Fiat head office in Slough today. He was actually phoning to ask if we could have some sort of documentation to say that our Jeep had passed the recall, but that aside,he had a chat with them.It would seem that they have had rather a lot of calls, some of them quite abusive ( surprise, surprise!) but they are waiting to hear from Fiat Italy about a solution . Let's hope they get their fingers out!


----------



## Clannad48 (8 December 2014)

malcbw  - in my best John McEnroe voice - 'you cannot be serious'. 

Was I surprised not to have a response in the post this morning - NO 
Do I expect to have a letter in the post tomorrow - NO
Am I holding my breath for a response - NO
Do I think I will get what I want - HELL NO
Do I think I will be given platitudes and told to go forth and multiply - HELL YES

However - I am 'taking the high road' (as advised by solicitor) giving them the time to sort it out and if not then well........  lets just say "Pol erit ledo magnus tempus fan"


----------



## Clannad48 (8 December 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			OH phoned Fiat head office in Slough today. He was actually phoning to ask if we could have some sort of documentation to say that our Jeep had passed the recall, but that aside,he had a chat with them.It would seem that they have had rather a lot of calls, some of them quite abusive ( surprise, surprise!) but they are waiting to hear from Fiat Italy about a solution . Let's hope they get their fingers out!
		
Click to expand...

So how did it pass the recall - tell, tell


----------



## cobgoblin (8 December 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			So how did it pass the recall - tell, tell
		
Click to expand...

I posted earlier on in the thread. It has a Mopar tow bar and they didn't even bother measuring!


----------



## yeeharider (8 December 2014)

Mine too, passed as has a jeep fitted mopar tow bar, they still wanted me to sign the waiver though, not sure why.


----------



## cobgoblin (8 December 2014)

yeeharider said:



			Mine too, passed as has a jeep fitted mopar tow bar, they still wanted me to sign the waiver though, not sure why.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't sign it did you? No reason to wave a waiver about if it passed.
No-one tried to get us to sign a waiver, or perhaps they were worried about where I'd stick it!


----------



## yeeharider (8 December 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			You didn't sign it did you? No reason to wave a waiver about if it passed.
No-one tried to get us to sign a waiver, or perhaps they were worried about where I'd stick it!
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't, he couldn't explain why he wanted it signing and when I made a fuss he just left it, did make me wonder though


----------



## Mollyflicka (9 December 2014)

Had a reply from Jeep to a letter I sent recorded delivery to customer services.  They are just stating that I must get the recall done and have my tow bar removed.  They state that they are not offering any compensation.  I mentioned the sale of goods act and they have ignored this.  Rubbish service and a very cold letter.


----------



## maisie06 (9 December 2014)

Mollyflicka said:



			Had a reply from Jeep to a letter I sent recorded delivery to customer services.  They are just stating that I must get the recall done and have my tow bar removed.  They state that they are not offering any compensation.  I mentioned the sale of goods act and they have ignored this.  Rubbish service and a very cold letter.
		
Click to expand...

So there we go - we are stuffed, this has made my mind up - it's going in the new year, real shame as I love the car but no point in keeping it now. I would have been better off buying a Ford Mondeo.


----------



## Mollyflicka (9 December 2014)

Well am going to write again and see where I get to - can't afford another towing car and need to tow my trailer


----------



## maisie06 (9 December 2014)

What will you do with your Jeep? Most people I speak to are trying to get rid.


----------



## Lottie Lou (10 December 2014)

That sounds like the same letter I had, makes me so angry &#128545;


----------



## Acrosland (10 December 2014)

Spoke to Customer Services again, and no change to the recall. The only thing they did confirm was that there was no suitable towbar on the UK market to be given as a replacement


----------



## maisie06 (10 December 2014)

As I have said this has made my mind up to get rid of the vehicle...it has been a great car, but I cannot justify keeping it if I can't tow with it. I have lost in the region of 3.5k as no dealer will touch it as a part ex, so I am in the situation - WHICH IS NOT MY FAULT - where I have to decide whether to scrap the car and get £250 and sell the trailer so I can buy another towing car and hopefully pick up a cheapie trailer - god what a mess, To say I FURIOUS is not even close....Jeep are nothing but a bunch of cowboys I will NEVER buy a Jeep/Chrysler or a Fiat ever ever again.....BARSTEWARDS....


----------



## Lottie Lou (10 December 2014)

I totally agree, why should we all lose money...it's not fair, I will not go quietly. I only bought mine in July for £4k, added the tow bar for £350, now I have nothing to tow with...but I'm going to make sure everyone knows that any Jeep between 2004 - 2007 can't tow. I'm ringing round the second hand garages....asking them if the jeeps they're selling with Tow bars have passed the recall....it cheers me up, and I'm enjoying the entertainment value....as long as I'm breathing I will NEVER touch Chrysler, Fiat or Jeep....and that includes my hearse &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## maisie06 (10 December 2014)

What are the dealers saying Lou??  I have tried to PX and the most I get offered is £750. When I rang up pretending to be interested in buying one I was told all work had been done by one dealer and another didn't have a clue what I was talking about...


----------



## Lottie Lou (10 December 2014)

Most dealers I've spoken to have no idea...and some thought I was a crazy mad woman...I went on to motors.co.uk, typed in jeep Cherokee 2004-2007 looked for ones with Towbars and phoned the garage asking if the tow bars had passed the recall....98% of the dealers had no idea, the odd 2% tried to lie &#55357;&#56862;. I pass the Chrysler head office in Slough every day... I think we should all drive our jeeps there and block their HQ...until they agree to do something &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## maisie06 (10 December 2014)

Lottie Lou said:



			Most dealers I've spoken to have no idea...and some thought I was a crazy mad woman...I went on to motors.co.uk, typed in jeep Cherokee 2004-2007 looked for ones with Towbars and phoned the garage asking if the tow bars had passed the recall....98% of the dealers had no idea, the odd 2% tried to lie &#65533;&#65533;. I pass the Chrysler head office in Slough every day... I think we should all drive our jeeps there and block their HQ...until they agree to do something &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

I think so too.....have you joined the facebook group yet?  https://www.facebook.com/cherokeerecall  And did you join in the word game on jeep uk facebook page? they wern't too happy about that!! I got blocked, yet they didn't have the guts to have a discussion with us....


----------



## Acrosland (10 December 2014)

maisie06 said:



			What are the dealers saying Lou??  I have tried to PX and the most I get offered is £750. When I rang up pretending to be interested in buying one I was told all work had been done by one dealer and another didn't have a clue what I was talking about...
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried webuyanycar.com ?


----------



## maisie06 (11 December 2014)

Acrosland said:



			Have you tried webuyanycar.com ?
		
Click to expand...

That is my last resort!!


----------



## AandK (12 December 2014)

maisie06 said:



			That is my last resort!!
		
Click to expand...

Try this site; http://www.cartakeback.com/ For scrap, I was offered £330 for mine (53 plate 101k miles on clock) and when I clicked on the revise my offer I added the mileage, that it still starts, and the MOT expiration date, and it came back with an offer of £525.

Out of interest, what reg is your Jeep and what is on the clock miles wise?


----------



## Renney (12 December 2014)

Just found this.  http://forums.4wdmechanix.com/topic...all-n46—a-trailer-hitch-is-the-fix/#entry2792
Have a look at post 99 and 100. "Paul" is a bit criptic but must have his reasons.


----------



## Moomin14 (12 December 2014)

That's intriguing Renney!  Thanks for pointing it out. Honestly, I just don't know what to think, occasionally there is a glimmer of hope, but then it seems to go back to square one if anyone tackles Jeep customer services!  Keeping everything crossed for a fix!!!


----------



## maisie06 (12 December 2014)

AandK said:



			Try this site; http://www.cartakeback.com/ For scrap, I was offered £330 for mine (53 plate 101k miles on clock) and when I clicked on the revise my offer I added the mileage, that it still starts, and the MOT expiration date, and it came back with an offer of £525.

Out of interest, what reg is your Jeep and what is on the clock miles wise?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much same miles as yours - same year as well!!


----------



## Clannad48 (13 December 2014)

Hi,  I am also a member of the 4x4 Mechanix forum and Paul has posted the following message this morning:

hi all...back again with YES additional good news ..i taking my cherokee in next week for fitting check of a NEW MK2 tow-bar and if successful it will go for testing and saftey appoval,again i am at this stage unable to release who is going to do ths, please again bear with me we are all a bit closer to getting a legel  way out and DON`T GIVE UP ....Again this news is getting better for all of us ...we may all have a new year wish ....hi hi..

Someone else has asked at whose expense.  

I also think we should wait and see.  I love my Jeep and the way it tows and do not want to give up on it.  I have still yet to receive a response from Fiat but like many of us am unable to finance the cost of a new vehicle to enable me to tow.  I will wait until something is definite - either a legal fix or having to get rid of my car.


----------



## Clannad48 (13 December 2014)

OK so response received from Fiat - important paragraphs as follows:

"We are in the process of identifying a tow bar that will meet the requirements of this recall campaign. At this time, it is not possible to offer a precise timescale for the completion of this process however, we would like to assure you that we are doing all we can to source a tow bar as soon as possible.

We would also mention to you that the recall was issued in accordance with the Code of Practice for Safety Defects as agreed between the Department for Transport and in compliance with UK General Product Safety Regulations 2005. The recall in the USA was launched at the same time as the lunch in the EMEA region.

We will respond to you in more detail once this process in complete."


So perhaps all is not lost - However, there is no timescale, but I would like to think.they are anxious to get this sorted to make us go away and stop creating bad publicity  (no I have not been eating 'brownies')  Just trying to get through this fiasco.


----------



## Puddleduck (13 December 2014)

Thanks for the updates Clannad, I for one really appreciate all the effort you have put into researching and posting info. I'm sure everyone else feels the same


----------



## Spidersweb (15 December 2014)

Puddleduck said:



			Thanks for the updates Clannad, I for one really appreciate all the effort you have put into researching and posting info. I'm sure everyone else feels the same
		
Click to expand...

Hi all,
Just spoken with head office and they have confirmed a solution of a towbar is in progress!! Yippee! However no time scales as people have said previously. I was asked if I had cross bar fitted but explained with mares and foals I could not even contemplate not having a tow vehicle in case of an emergency! They obviously said they are advising the recall in the mean time. However I am going to wait for new towbar as I don't really have a choice!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 December 2014)

Thanks Clannad for all your work.  Awaiting with baited breath.  I'm still towing with mine.  As far as I'm aware the recall is not mandatory so pleading ignorance.  Like many others only bought mine a few months ago and can't afford another towing vehicle.


----------



## malcbw (15 December 2014)

Again, thank you Clannad for all your work. It gives me more comfort in holding it off. I had hoped they would leave the diesels alone, but I am much happier now to "wait and see".
Thanks again


----------



## Renney (16 December 2014)

Good news on the other forum, Paul's post.
He says a trial fitting of new towbar went well.It's now off for testing. So this seems very positive.


----------



## maisie06 (16 December 2014)

Lets keep fingers crossed! - have posted updates to the facebook page Cherokee N46 recall...


----------



## Renney (17 December 2014)

Check the 4wdmech...Post of Paul again.
Latest news is very good. Don't know if Paul is on this forum.


----------



## Renney (17 December 2014)

Seems Tow Trust are taking orders. Just needs certificate   issuing. Ready early January. Clearance  details etc have been posted on the 4wdmechanix forum.


----------



## Clannad48 (17 December 2014)

So it looks as if we have a towbar that will be suitable and allow our cars to pass the recall.  BUT before I get too excited I really want to know  if FIAT will pay for these.  I am concerned that if we all go out and buy the new towbar that Fiat will wash their hands of the cost, which will not help those of us who are unable to pay for the new one (together with the removal of the old one and the fitting of the new one).  

I definitely do not want to cast a shadow over this brilliant news, but I have learned over many years not to get my hopes up in cases like this.


----------



## Renney (17 December 2014)

Yes, I suppose even better news would be that Fiat /Jeep were making a large order to use for the recall.
It would be tempting to order one early on but then jeep might do the decent thing after all and say they'll use these. Think I'll be waiting a bit, see what happens. 
Though thinking about it they did say that they were in talks about sorting it?


----------



## Puddleduck (17 December 2014)

I'm holding off getting too excited as well. IMO jeep need to sort a solution or pay for the new towbar. 

I also want to know more about the new towbar as a lot of the after market ones I have looked at online only seem to have a tow weight of around 2500kg, I need something with the full 3500 for my Ifor 510 as will others, I'm sure. 
The tow sure solution feels a bit too easy all of a sudden but maybe that's just my cynicism taking hold.


----------



## Clannad48 (17 December 2014)

Puddleduck, this is the information from the other forum:

"OK, here's the situation.
They have solved the problem.
Never mind waiting for Jeep or Fiat.
Contact TOW TRUST direct. Here's a link to their web site. www.tow-trust.co.uk

They have gathered all of the information from Jeep and VOSA.
They have redisigned their tow bar for the Jeep.
They did a trial fitting, on Paul's vehicle.
They have been running the tests and are now just awaiting the official certificate to be issued, which will be around January 5th. 2015.
They will then go into production.
They even have a night shift on, laser cutting parts, ready for manufacture NOW!
They have ALREADY updated their web site, the item you want is under Chrysler/Jeep, it is item TCH1.
Fitting instructions are there, as PDF.

It gives - WAIT FOR IT !
Clearance between centre of tow bar to tank = 90 mm
Clearance between ends of tow bar to tank = 110mm
Clearance between the ends of the tank and the tow bar mounting points = 35mm

When they have received the actual certificate, they will start to supply and fit if required.
I have already ordered mine - second in queue to Paul, although they are only half hour from work, so I'll race you Paul :-0)

So, do you ALL understand?
TOW TRUST Ltd
Carlyon Road Ind. Estate
Atherstone Warks CV9 1JE

tel: 01827 717412

This is a UK company that have supported us, let's support them - order now and forget this ever happened!"


If you go to the website it gives the weights etc, (tow capacity 3500kg). So if this all works we will be able to tow safely without putting anyone at risk of not being insured.  As previously said, I want to wait to see if Fiat will pick up the bill for this - I personally can't afford to buy a new towbar - BUT if that is the ONLY option then I will have to reassess the situation.


----------



## yeeharider (18 December 2014)

It gives - WAIT FOR IT !
Clearance between centre of tow bar to tank = 90 mm
Clearance between ends of tow bar to tank = 110mm
Clearance between the ends of the tank and the tow bar mounting points = 35mm


Forgive me If I am wrong but thought I had read somewhere minimum clearance has to be 42mm not 35mm as above ??


----------



## Renney (18 December 2014)

I think the 42mm requirement is in the middle, the new one has 90mm , so that's plenty.


----------



## MikeK (22 December 2014)

Hi All,

First thanks to admin, for helping with the registration problems.
Second, Thanks to Clannad48 for copying my post from the other forum.

Yeeharider, I think you misunderstand me.
The tow bars need a gap of 42mm minimum from the back edge of the tank to the tow bar.
The new Tow Trust item makes 90mm.
But All of the tow bar mounting frames also go down the left and right sides of the tank (or would left and right ends make it clearer?)
So, looking from the back of the vehicle, the new tow bar has clearances of...
90mm from back of tank to tow bar.
35mm from left end of tank to left side of tow bar mounting point.
25mm from right hand end of tank to right side of tow bar mounting point.
Does that help clarify?

Anyway, latest new is this...
I'll be meeting my friend Paul tomorrow.
He will have the new bar, fitted at Tow Trust, tomorrow morning.
Certification has finally arrived.
The vehicle will then immediately be taken to the Jeep dealer, half hour away from Tow Trust, for a re-test and to have the 'magic' Jeep yellow label fitted to show a pass (already booked in).
Then, it's just a case of letting Tow Trust finish for Christmas and start manufacturing and fitting in the new year.

Paul, after tomorrow, will be able to tow his caravan again.
As soon as they are ready, after January the 5th., I will have mine fitted and re-tested at the dealer, for my 'yellow label'.
I can then start to tow both my caravan AND my IFOR 505 again, which is the most frequent use.

I'll post confirmation tomorrow, that all went 'as expected'.
THEN, we just keep 'hounding' Jeep for compensation.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 December 2014)

What's this 'yellow' label? Ours passed and nobody stuck a yellow label on it!


----------



## Renney (22 December 2014)

Just read jeepermare's post on other forum, the reply from jeep. They're "working with colleagues in US" on a suitable towbar. They haven't tested the Tow Trust etc. It would be great if after seeing the one on Paul's jeep if they contacted Jeep in the US and said stop developing or whatever you're doing, there's one here in the UK.
I'd then like to slap a union jack sticker over their yellow one.


----------



## MikeK (23 December 2014)

Hi cobgoblin,

Just working off the N46 recall instruction sheet that I got a copy of.
Once the tow bar passes, Section G tells them to fit a yellow label, as the final act.
Maybe they are not doing this?
Not bothered about a yellow 'sticky', that's the least of the worries.


----------



## MikeK (23 December 2014)

Hi All,
Here is the current situation:
Paul has been to Tow Trust this morning and had the new tow bar fitted.
He also has a copy of the official EU certification from Tow Trust.
The Vehicle was re-presented, within half hour, at the Jeep dealer for re-test on the N46 recall.
Passed EASILY and Jeep records amended to show this.
He then drove over to me to have a look. VERY professional product from Tow Trust.

Tom, at Tow Trust then phoned me, to let me know the results and that he had stock ready.
I have just collected my new tow bar from them, AND had a tour of their production facilities.
Being an engineer myself, I assure you VERY IMPRESSIVE.
It is too late for me to have mine re-tested, at the Jeep dealer, until Jan. 5th.

Also, JUST has a phone call from Jeep customer services.
They have enquired if there is any news on the Tow Trust tow bar.
I&#8217;ve told them fitted and passed on first vehicle and ready to supply.
They have informed me of the following OFFICIAL decisions&#8230;
1.	They WILL allow a re-test, free of charge, with the new tow bar.
2.	They have taken the formal decision that THEY WILL NOT contribute to the cost of replacement tow bars, because THEY never sold the vehicles with a tow bar in the UK and Europe and any dealer fitted, aftermarket tow bars on the vehicles are NOT THEIR responsibility.

SO, there you have it.
Want to continue towing? &#8211; Contact Tow Trust.
Want to wait for Jeep? &#8211; You can FORGET IT, they don&#8217;t want to know.

Merry Christmas to all of you.
Merry Christmas to Tom and all at Tow Trust
Jeep UK? - A pox on you!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 December 2014)

D



MikeK said:



			Hi cobgoblin,

Just working off the N46 recall instruction sheet that I got a copy of.
Once the tow bar passes, Section G tells them to fit a yellow label, as the final act.
Maybe they are not doing this?
Not bothered about a yellow 'sticky', that's the least of the worries.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MikeK - this is the first I've heard of the yellow sticker, we asked for some sort of certification but haven't yet received any. Will get on to the stealer ship.


----------



## Puddleduck (23 December 2014)

So back off to their Facebook page and Twitter we go then. 
Quite frankly Jeeps response is not acceptable. 
The USA vehicles didn't roll off the production line with towbars already on, they were fitted after production.


----------



## Clannad48 (23 December 2014)

My towbar was fitted at the stealership on the day of registration before collection, therefore supplied and fitted by JEEP. The war of attrition will have to commence if they say they are not compensating or contributing to the cost.


----------



## MikeK (23 December 2014)

Both Paul's and my Jeep were also fitted with tow bars, from new, by the Jeep Dealer and THAT is the important point.
Dealers either pre-purchase vehicles, from manufacturers, for resale or, take them on a 'sale or return' basis.
Jeep themselves have never fitted tow bars to their vehicles, even in 'the states', it was the dealers.
So, they are classed as 'after market' items or accessories.
Note that, even in the states, the 'so called' OEM towbar was MOPAR, owned by the Chrysler/Jeep group I admit, but trading as a separate company for spares and accessories.
That was the original problem, here in the UK.
The MOPAR tow bar was never tested or certified outside the US, so could not be legally supplied or used in the UK.
It was never supplied by Jeep, but by their dealers from MOPAR.
If you check the various forums, you'll see that the new owners of Jeep (Fiat) are re-thinking fitting of the tow bars in the states as their 'answer' to this problem.
Many are complaining of not getting the full tow bar, as promised, just the basic bar (the safety bar they are fitting here).
Also, in Canada, only just over the border, they are having the same problems as us.

I'm not letting Jeep off lightly but, honestly, if you want to tow with it, Tow Trust is the only game in town and it's an excellent solution.
Jeep have caused me enough problems, I'm not having an almost new (replaced it not too long ago) 505 sitting there unused because of them.
Ignoring the costs, for a moment...
The Jeep is rated at 3000kg for towing.
The Tow Trust bar is rated at 3500kg for towing.
Look at the weight of a 505 with 2 horses in it - there are not many vehicles that can legally cope with that weight.
And, that's the major concern to me, to tow, as intended, legally, safely and fully insured.

At least we now have the time to pester Jeep, for as long as it takes, without it impacting on our personal needs anymore.


----------



## Sundae (23 December 2014)

If you haven't had a letter, does that mean your model isn't affected?  I have a 2006 Jeep Cherokee CRD (bought two months ago & have had lots of 'other issues' with the engine management light etc....).  I have had the registration documents through, but nothing about a recall?  It has a witter tower....  TIA


----------



## maisie06 (23 December 2014)

Twas the night before Christmas two oh one three
I was deciding which tow car was the right one for me
With its stylish good looks and cute little lights
I decided jeeps Cherokee would suit me just right

Looking around I found just the one
With a towing capacity of just over three ton
Down to the bank I made a quick dash
And went to the garage to hand over the cash

Towing the trailer was absolutely no strain
My jeep Cherokee she pulls like a train
One day in October on my doormat did drop
A recall letter that would make my towing stop

Because of a problem that was their fault
I could not use my car for the job which it was bought
To tow my trailer that contains my horse
So we could go to shows of course!

Jeep Uk had not a clue
Just what the hell we owners could do
Customer services were very rude
While the storm just brewed and brewed

To facebook and twitter we took our rage
Jeep just blocked us from their page
W for wrangler was the name
Of the post on which we played a word game

December came with an early gift
Tow trust tow bars had seen the rift
They could help us where jeep could not
Lets hope jeep just go and rot

Tow trust Tow bars will see us right
My jeep will be back to her usual might
Towing trailers day in day out
Jeep customer services need a mighty clout

Jeep were going to leave us high and dry
The cost of replacing a tow car was making us cry
Now we just need to find the cost of the tow bar
Rather than thousands for a new towing car.


----------



## Clannad48 (24 December 2014)

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, 
Mother was shouting, she had quite a grouse. 
Those barstwewards at Jeep were not playing fair, 
the towbar replacement was not in their care. 
The customer service department decreed, 
We're not going to pay for the final deed. 

Mother continued to shout through the night
I don&#8217;t believe it, it&#8217;s surely not right.
If they want to play dirty, then so can we
A war of attrition it shall be.
She set to the computer, planning the way
To get the barstewards to agree to pay.

Money was tight, but that didn&#8217;t matter
Mother was mad, mad as a hatter
She was looking at ways to make them pay
Especially as they thought it was going their way.
A class action was possible she thought
But the cost of it would not be nought.

Perhaps Father Christmas would find a way
to get a towbar down the chimney Xmas day.
Mother wept and wailed - Oh what to do?
I need more than just a quid or two
Jeep you really need to decide to  pay
Or angry customers are coming your way


----------



## Renney (24 December 2014)

I couldn't manage more than two lines, 
but I hope at Christmas, we all have good times.


----------



## MikeK (24 December 2014)

Hi Sundae,

Bad news I'm afraid.
Mine is also a 2006 CRD, originally fitted with a Witter tow bar from new.
Your vehicle IS affected and subject to the recall.
The fact that you have not received a recall letter suggests that, as you only had it 2 months ago, either the change of owner has not caught up with you yet or, the previous owner has had the recall letter and not passed it on.
You WILL need to arrange a recall inspection with your nearest Jeep dealer and, because it's a Witter tow bar, it WILL fail.
No way out, if you don't want insurance problems etc.
The choice is to either take it for the check and have the tow bar replaced with their puny 'safety bar' and forget towing or, get the new Tow Trust product fitted, then take it for the test and it WILL pass and your worries are over.

If you bought it from from a dealer, you could always try returning it, for a full refund, as 'not fit for purpose' under the sale of goods act.
If you bought it private, that could be more difficult.

Tow Trust can be contacted on www.tow-trust.co.uk or 01827 717412.


----------



## Puddleduck (24 December 2014)

Does anyone know how much the Tow Trust bar is fully fitted with ball and electrics. 

On the website it looks like it's £250 for the bar on its own


----------



## MikeK (24 December 2014)

Puddleduck,

It depends on what you need.
I'm fitting myself, It's only 6 bolts so easy to fit, aroung half to three quarters of an hour with removing the old one first.
Easy job to do, even just lying on your back, under the parked vehicle.
If you already have a tow bar with electrics, you can reuse the existing electrics, so save on that cost.
If your existing tow bar is a fixed, then you can reuse the existing towball.
If it's detatchable, then you need a tow ball for a fixed bar etc. - Price on their web site, not expensive.

ALL of the bolts, washers etc. needed are included with the tow bar, you even get a new cover for your tow ball.

I suggest you phone or email Tow Trust (sales@tow-trust.co.uk 01827 717412) as I did, tell them what you've got and let them advise you on what you need to change etc.
You'll find them really helpful. They are 'back in' on January 5th.

Unless you happen to live in, or near Atherstone, by the time you have driven there for fitting, you'll allready have it on and be on your way for a retest.


----------



## Renney (24 December 2014)

Only a minor point, I'm being picky but at 250 +vat it's going to be 300 for the towbar. It says rrp, so maybe different on phone. I'll be contacting them once I've paid for Christmas.


----------



## Sundae (24 December 2014)

oh bum....... its been nothing but a pain since I've had it to be honest & dealer isn't the most customer focussed so its not looking good then!  Don't have the money for a trailer yet, so wondering if I should try & sell instead now!!!  What a nightmare for all the people affected & good on the jeep owners for trying to get it sorted (not that they should have to)....


----------



## MikeK (27 December 2014)

Hi All,

I hope you have had a good Christmas. Now, it's going to be even better.
I have just had the following message to pass on...

    58% reduction                                               Special offer to all KJ JEEP owners                              58%reduction

Tom has sent me a email with a a great OFFER to all KJ owners who buy direct from TOW TRUST will get a 58% discount from the web site price of £250.This will mean the VAT and carriage cost of £7.50 to their door you will only pay £135 ...yes £135.Again Tom is aware that Chrysler are not going to pay and is making this offer ..This is really good NEW YEAR news for all KJ owners and at a very reasonable cost.Tom and Tow Trust have yet again come up with the goods I thank him for this GREAT OFFER


                                                                    £135 INCLUSIVE   OF VAT AND CARRIAGE TO YOUR DOOR


----------



## Renney (27 December 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151525929364?_mwBanner=1
found this by accident. Same towbar but cheaper?


----------



## Pedantic (27 December 2014)

They don't seem to have a very good reputation, didn't Jeeps have a 4 wheel drive Diff issue a few years ago, and they weren't very helpful then either as I remember, don't think I will be buying one.


----------



## MikeK (29 December 2014)

Hi All,

Yesterday, 28th December, I fitted my new Tow Trust tow bar.
This was done just lying underneath the vehicle, on the drive.
Including removal of the old one, it took approximately 1 hour.
Looks a good, heavy piece of engineering, with it's EU approval labels.

This morning, 29th December, I took the vehicle to the Jeep dealer, for a retest.
He put it on the ramps, looked at his 42mm 'test tool', looked at my 115mm gap and just laughed.
He said "of course it's passed" - End of story.

Thank you Tow Trust.
Their company motto is "Tow with Trust" - I CAN!


----------



## Renney (29 December 2014)

Glad you're sorted. I've looked at the Towbars Direct site again (link above) and it's definitely the Tow Trust bar. Same diagrams with the logos etc. But it's priced cheaper at £127 inc vat and delivery. That's even after the 58% discount. 
I suppose selling through somebody else gives people more options if they want to use ebay and get it cheaper.


----------



## Renney (31 December 2014)

Hi Paul, welcome. Things have gone very well in a short space of time. Better than waiting for Jeep to do something. 
The same towbar seems to be available from another supplier cheaper at £127. (See link above). 
With regard to your contact with Tow Trust any thoughts as to why they're doing it that way?.I'd have thought they'd shift loads direct themselves.


----------



## Julie and Garry (1 January 2015)

Hi all

We've been following this discussion since we took our Jeep into the dealer on 19th December. We weren't advised when we booked it in that the possible solution to the problem might be that the tow bar had to be removed! Have to say, it came as quite a shock!! It just doesn't give people time think! Very convenient ... 

We signed the disclaimer that others have mentioned, but with an added note to say that we were not happy with the solution and would be contacting Jeep (Fiat)

To clarify the situation with insurance companies, we called our own which has advised that our insurance is not 'invalid' unless the damage resulting from an accident was proved to be part of the Jeep recall problem, in which case they would not payout and it would be down to the manufacturer ... this is obviously why Jeep are getting people to sign a disclaimer!!

Many thanks to all of the people who have listed the solution by fitting a Tow Trust bar ... we've ordered ours today! What we find annoying is that the Jeep dealer that we used was not even aware of this possible solution and their answer to it was either fit the original Jeep approved tow bar, which he then said was no longer available! or have the strengthening bar fitted with no tow bar!!

As others have said, we are not happy with Jeep's solution and will be following it up ... we'll post any response we get! As others have said, as Jeep are paying for the solution to the problem in the US, why are they not doing this for other countries?!?!


----------



## MikeK (5 January 2015)

Hi All,

I've been watching the comments, about the 'cheaper' supply of the Tow Trust tow bar.
First, let's realise, we are talking of a difference of only '8 quid'.
Why the difference?
Tow Trust have done ALL of the work and offered a solution at a massive 58% discount (£135) if you buy ONE.
The site on eBay is "Towbars Direct", also trading as "Norbrook Trailers" in Cheshire.
They are a specialist towing company and Tow Trusts biggest customer, buying thousands of tow bars, from Tow Trust, every year.
So, he has 'done a deal' with Tom at Tow Trust for bulk purchase discount but, happily, agreed with Tow Trust to pass the extra saving on to the customers.
That's why the £8 difference.
If you want to buy several, I'm sure Tow Trust would also give a little extra discount.
The idea of BOTH companies, is to just provide an affordable solution to ALL Cherokee owners, where Jeep have failed them.

It doesn't matter which company you buy from, either Tow Trust, or Towbars Direct on ebay.
The important thing is that it IS the same tow bar and THE ONLY ONE that can GUARANTEE A PASS on the N46 recall.

BEWARE of second hand tow bars on eBay etc. or even 'new old stock'.
They are just a waste of money and will leave you in the same position.
Don't forget ! Even the MOPAR/Jeep/Chrysler tow bars, that some are offering or using, are NOT LEGAL, because they never had EU type approval for use outside the US.
Even if they do make the 42mm clearance.


----------



## Pocket.Rocket (6 January 2015)

I'm really pleased that there is a solution to this problem (bar disclaimer/useless bar route).  Huge thanks to all who posted here, took this up with Jeep and to MikeK and towtrust for making the towbar.  It's a real relief to something that's been hanging over a lot of us I think.

I am still holding off a little bit longer though because I think it's disgusting that Jeep aren't funding the changes to the cars but I will definitely be getting the towbar in the next month or so regardless 

This aside I really do like my Cherokee, it's the best 4x4 I've had and I am glad that I can keep my car but after the disgusting customer service by Jeep I'd never EVER get another one.

Happy New Year <3


----------



## MikeK (6 January 2015)

Pocket.Rocket,

Thank you very much but, no credit is due to me.
It's all due to Tom, the Design Director at Tow Trust and my new friend Paul, whome I met on another Jeep forum whilst looking for answers.

Both Paul and I found ourselves 'in the mire' over this issue.
It quickly became clear that any Jeep 'solution' would be 'today, tomorrow, sometime, never'.
Rather than just keep complaining, we both, independantly, started contacting tow bar manufacturers for a solution.
None of them wanted to know.
In fact, more than one told me that their existing bar had been EU approved, prior to this recall, with the 'old' requirements, so they would still legally sell them, even though the buyer could no longer legally use them !!!
Others just took their existing tow bars 'off sale'.

As it happens, Paul contacted Tom at Tow Trust.
Like others he, at first, thought it was some sort of a joke, until he did research and found the scale of the problem.
Being a proactive company, Tom decided to do something about it and asked Paul to take his Cherokee over.
He fitted an existing tow bar, measured up, to see the problem, then started redesigning a new bar.
Paul kept me informed and put me in contact with Tom as well.
They did a 'mock up' of the new design and fitted it to Paul's vehicle to check, then started producing the first 2 of the new design.

The first one was fitted by them, to Paul's then taken for retest at the dealer.
The second was fitted by me and again taken for retest, to ensure that even self fitted had no issues.
Then Tom asked Paul and myself to let everyone, on the forums, know there was a solution.

So, Paul was 'guinea pig' number 1 and I was 'guinea pig' number 2.
ALL credit is due to Tom and Tow Trust and Paul for finding them first and submitting his vehicle as the initial 'test bed'.
For those wondering, neither Paul or myself have any professional connection to Tow Trust.
We just BOTH feel very grateful, for such a 'switched on' British company, who were prepared to take the financial gamble to solve everyones problems when nobody else was interested.
(including Jeep !!)
To give you an idea of the commitment, being an engineer myself, to design, build and EU Type Test a new tow bar is around £8000 (eight thousand !).
That was quite a 'leap of faith' for a family company to take on a discontinued vehicle.
ANYTHING that can be done, to support Tow Trust and help them recoup their due rewards should be encouraged.


----------



## Moomin14 (7 January 2015)

What do people make of this? I'm not quite sure what to do?  

My Jeep Cherokee had the tow bar removed and the replacement bar fitted under the N46 recall in November.  I'm desperate to order a tow bar from Tow Trust asap and have contacted both Jeep UK customer services and the local dealer (Oxford) regarding a re-test.  Jeep UK have fed me the usual line about no tow bars being authorised by them for use in the UK, including the Tow Trust one - arghhh!!!  The local dealership has said there is no facility to re-issue the recall, but what I do after having the replacement bar fitted is up to me - ie they will not re-sign any paperwork.  I just want to know that everything is being done by the book so that I'm covered for insurance purposes and for if/when I come to sell it.


----------



## Moomin14 (7 January 2015)

MikeK, please could you tell me which dealer you and Paul used?  Many thanks!


----------



## Pocket.Rocket (7 January 2015)

Moomin14 said:



			What do people make of this? I'm not quite sure what to do?  

My Jeep Cherokee had the tow bar removed and the replacement bar fitted under the N46 recall in November.  I'm desperate to order a tow bar from Tow Trust asap and have contacted both Jeep UK customer services and the local dealer (Oxford) regarding a re-test.  Jeep UK have fed me the usual line about no tow bars being authorised by them for use in the UK, including the Tow Trust one - arghhh!!!  The local dealership has said there is no facility to re-issue the recall, but what I do after having the replacement bar fitted is up to me - ie they will not re-sign any paperwork.  I just want to know that everything is being done by the book so that I'm covered for insurance purposes and for if/when I come to sell it.
		
Click to expand...



So basically that dealer won't retest?     If that's correct then what a total farce.   HOW do these companies get away with it...


----------



## Moomin14 (7 January 2015)

Yes, correct Pocket.Rocket. Well, they said they could check the dimensions for me, but wouldn't re-issue any paper work.  But basically I'm on my own regarding insurance etc.  How unhelpful can you get?!


----------



## Pocket.Rocket (7 January 2015)

It's making me feel rage on your behalf!   

I mean I am glad that there's a towbar that WILL pass the test,  but how unhelpful can Jeep actually be.  They won't even acknowledge all the work that someone else had to do to create a new towbar -  something Jeep should have done IMO.

The worst part is that you have done everything properly and 'by the book' and seem to be getting penalised now.    Whereas I've basically been doing the opposite and ignoring it all,  haven't had my Jeep tested and hopefully I will get the good towbar and pass first time.

Ridiculous customer service.

Ring Jeep and get other dealers in your area,  perhaps one of them will retest for you?


----------



## MikeK (7 January 2015)

Well, this is getting absolutely ridiculous!

First, let's make one thing VERY clear...
Jeep have NO LEGAL RIGHT to authorise or not authorise ANY tow bar for use on ANY of their vehicles.
That is the responsability of VOSA in the UK.
It is THEY who issue EU type certification for the use of tow bars on vehicles.
That is why it costs more than just design and manufacture.
The tow bar has to be fitted onto a special 'rig' which simulates the fitting to the vehicle, then subjected to 'test strains' at the tow ball, in ALL directions at maximum towing weight for 2 million cycles.
The tow bar then has to be submitted to them, along with all of the data that proves the test was done.
They then inspect the towbar for cracks, deformations etc. and, if it's structure is 'as good as new', they issue the official EU type approval certificate.

The ONLY thing that Jeep are required to do, is verify that, if a towbar is fitted, it makes the minimum 42mm clearance.

It seems that every time someone talks to Jeep, they get a different story.
Bear with me, I will try and find out more details on exactly what is recorded and what, if any, can be updated.
This may take a while, I still have to work for a living.

Meanwhile, have you still got the original recall letter?
You should have as it is YOUR property, not Jeeps or the dealers.
If you have, I would just turn up, at another dealer, with the new tow bar and letter, get them to test and then let them and Jeep worry about how they need to update records.


----------



## Renney (7 January 2015)

Bit more info re' the price difference between Towbars Direct and TowTrust . The eBay one is only a bit cheaper but if like me you need to update the electrics or are starting from scratch it's all included.  The TowTrust one doesn't have electrics or tow ball, they'll be extra. Fine if you're just swapping the bar over but relevant to some if you need the extras.


----------



## Moomin14 (7 January 2015)

MikeK - thanks very much for the clarification on this, and also for all your help generally - its very much appreciated!! I'm very much looking forward to hearing if you can find out any more, I just seem to get nowhere with them!  I just read on the Facebook page that someone else has experienced the same, although unlike me, their insurance company was happy to continue cover.  I cannot believe how much time and effort all of this is taking!  I think I still have the recall notice, good idea, although I'm guessing they will ask for the vehicle reg when I book in and see that it's already been signed off.  Worth a try though!

PocketRocket, I couldn't agree more!  The more I have to deal with them the angrier I get!  I'm very much regretting not taking your line now, although at the time I felt I had no choice due to my insurance company.

Renney thanks, that's really helpful.


----------



## thwingers (8 January 2015)

Well the new Tow Trust bar has been fitted, and Jeeps cross bar dumped. Do I go back to Jeep and get it checked? no chance. Why should I have to, the new bar is VOSA approved ect. If I had a tow fitted to any other car would I have to take it to a dealership to have it checked out " No" I have wasted enough time and money.
Jeep could have got involved in the whole process and checked out the first tow bar, they will not be see me again


----------



## Moomin14 (8 January 2015)

Well good news finally for me - my insurance company have said they will insure me with the Tow Trust tow bar, woohooo!  So following thwingers post this is what I'm going to do to!  Thanks to everyone for such a brilliant thread!


----------



## Clwch1 (10 January 2015)

Hello Mike K................

Not quite correct.................this is not getting ridiculous, it already is.

I had to make a two hundred mile round trip to get my tow bar inspected at my nearest dealer. Jeep would not accept anyone else doing the job.

Jeep have very clearly written to me with the information that "no aftermarket tow bars have been authorised by Jeep" . Bang up to date letter dated 31/12/14...from Dominic Wood, Customer Relations, Fiat Group Automobiles UK Ltd.

What happens if I have the Tow Trust tow bar fitted and have it refused again by the dealer who will quote Jeep instructions.


----------



## Clannad48 (10 January 2015)

Mike K

I think you may have mis-interpreted the information:

"As of the 1st of August 1998 all Passenger Carrying Vehicles up to 3500 kg Gross Vehicle Weight (M1 Vehicles) can only be fitted with European Type Approved towbars if the vehicle has received European Whole Vehicle Type Approval. Non M1 vehicles, Light Commercial Vehicles and private imports from outside the EEC are not required to use Approved Towbars.

The Liberty, Patriot, and Cherokee have never been tested, and have not received (ECWVTA) certification."

It is the vehicle which requires certification, not the towbar - which makes the situation even more serious.  The Tow-Trust towbar is excellent and meets the requirements. It is the car which does not


----------



## Renney (10 January 2015)

Clwch1 said:



			Hello Mike K................

Not quite correct.................this is not getting ridiculous, it already is.

I had to make a two hundred mile round trip to get my tow bar inspected at my nearest dealer. Jeep would not accept anyone else doing the job.

Jeep have very clearly written to me with the information that "no aftermarket tow bars have been authorised by Jeep" . Bang up to date letter dated 31/12/14...from Dominic Wood, Customer Relations, Fiat Group Automobiles UK Ltd.

What happens if I have the Tow Trust tow bar fitted and have it refused again by the dealer who will quote Jeep instructions.
		
Click to expand...

But Mike and Paul's jeeps have been back ( think I read of another too) and been "passed" by  the Jeep dealer. If the gap is big enough there is no reason not to.
I'm starting to think if I get mine I'm not taking time off work to go to the dealer. They can come and bring their lollypop round if they want. I'll know I'm driving round with a towbar that's OK. Is there any contact between Jeep and Insurance? I'd send invoice/pictures to insurance if they want. Though I've just renewed and they never mentioned the recall.


----------



## thwingers (11 January 2015)

Renney said:



			But Mike and Paul's jeeps have been back ( think I read of another too) and been "passed" by  the Jeep dealer. If the gap is big enough there is no reason not to.
I'm starting to think if I get mine I'm not taking time off work to go to the dealer. They can come and bring their lollypop round if they want. I'll know I'm driving round with a towbar that's OK. Is there any contact between Jeep and Insurance? I'd send invoice/pictures to insurance if they want. Though I've just renewed and they never mentioned the recall.
		
Click to expand...

Why worry the new  Tow Trust bar does pass the test by a mile, the insurance company is happy.
Let Jeep recall again if they dare.


----------



## rose1081 (18 January 2015)

My insurance company are happy now  i've told them I have a towbar which will pass safety recall.

Fitted  towtrust bar ourselves this afternoon. Tough job with sone of the bolts, & a Dirty job but not complicated. So much clearance now

my only last hurdle to overcome is to take it back in on Friday for then to re-test. I'm only concerned as I failed last time and took if away to investigate options etc.

I've had so much back and forth, and everyone has different info. So its so hard. 

While jeep are playing the none-approved card, I'm sure this is just to cover themselves,  & because they don't really care.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Clannad48 (21 January 2015)

If anyone is interested, several of us are trying to get Watchdog involved, there are showing a slight interest, there just needs to be more of us.  To enter a complaint here is the website    https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/contact


----------



## Clwch1 (21 January 2015)

the more the merrier...........I have already contacted watchdog but as yet have not had any response.


----------



## rose1081 (23 January 2015)

I passed!!!!

We fitted our new tow trust towbar last weekend. Masses of clearance. Took about an hour, but passed with flying colours today


----------



## Clwch1 (23 January 2015)

hi Rose1081.........glad you passed . Did you previously have your Jeep tested and failed or was this the first test ?


----------



## Clwch1 (26 January 2015)

Has anyone had their Jeep tested at Lookers, Liverpool and if so what was the outcome ? As my nearest dealer I tried to get clarification from them with reference to the tow-sure bar but they are not being helpful at all. Has anyone in the midlands had their car approved with a tow-sure bar ?


----------



## Clwch1 (26 January 2015)

sorry...................I should have stated "tow trust" and not "tow sure".......


----------



## Renney (27 January 2015)

Just wondering.....If someone has the Towtrust bar fitted and we know it exceeds the requirements why even bother going back to Jeep? 
They don't really seem to know what's going on, they've passed some but don't do much with the information. What can happen by not going for them to "Approve " ?


----------



## thwingers (29 January 2015)

I fitted the Tow Trust bar and that is it! Jeep has passed several tow bars from Tow Trust do they need to see all of them. No they do not, they know they will pass. Keep your Tow Trust bill with your service documents they may want to repay us !!!!!


----------



## Clwch1 (29 January 2015)

reply to all concerned.  It might seem ok to do your own thing but when it comes down to it and you need to make an insurance claim, will your company play ball or will they use a technicality and deem your policy to be void for either doing nothing, taking off the bar and fitting the tow trust bar, or fitting the tow trust bar and saying nothing. Can anyone advise of insurance companies who have no problems . Has anyone contacted their trading standards office ?


----------



## rascal (30 January 2015)

I had a cherokee for two years and i hated it,  reading about all your problems im so glad i sold mine!! Hope you all get it sorted soon.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (12 May 2015)

Well what a surprise. Took my Cherokee in today for its MOT compete with a tow bar which was already on the vehicle when I bought it a year ago. I got all bristly with them when they said they would do the recall. I said they mustn't touch the tow bar, not remove it and I would definite not sign a disclaimer. Well .... it passed and this was with a Witter removable tow bar. They reckon they had only had one fail.  Good news as far as I'm concerned but the cynic in me now wonders if this is to save them replacing it at their cost as I see they are doing with those that fail.


----------



## Puddleduck (12 May 2015)

Jeep have announced today that they now have a towbar which dealers will fit free of charge. 
It's not on the dealer parts order system yet but will be going live shortly


----------



## Clannad48 (12 May 2015)

Yep, I had an email and letter today asking me to tell them which dealership and what dates are convenient for me to have my towbar fitted free of charge.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (12 May 2015)

Puddleduck said:



			Jeep have announced today that they now have a towbar which dealers will fit free of charge. 
It's not on the dealer parts order system yet but will be going live shortly
		
Click to expand...

That's why I wonder if that is the reason my existing tow bar passed today to save them the cost of fitting a new one


----------



## SlipperTip (11 September 2015)

Hi, new to the forum and to owning a Jeep and came across this thread.

Would anyone happen to have a copy of the email or letter referencing the new free tow bar fitment they could share so I can give my local dealer a ring armed with some ammunition, would be much appreciated!


----------



## Clannad48 (11 September 2015)

SlipperTip - I have replied to your PM


----------



## Clannad48 (14 April 2016)

Hi everyone, I been asked to check with you all regarding this issue as to whether any of you did NOT receive a recall letter from VOSA and thereby found out about it by chance or reading this forum.  If this is the case please could you let me know, either by replying to this post or by PM - 

Many thanks


----------

